# And Just Like That... on HBO Max (Sex and the City Reboot) SPOILER pg 6



## jaskg144

It’s been announced!! After years of speculation the SATC reboot is FINALLY coming

Kristin, Sarah Jessica and Cynthia are all participating.

What are everyone’s thoughts? I can not wait. SATC played such a huge part in my love for fashion, handbags and NYC.


----------



## shazzy99

I can’t wait!!! Samantha or no Samantha, I’m really looking forward to seeing what they do with the show. I still rewatch the original series every now and then and marvel at how ahead of trends they were and how awesome the outfits were.


----------



## jaskg144

shazzy99 said:


> I can’t wait!!! Samantha or no Samantha, I’m really looking forward to seeing what they do with the show. I still rewatch the original series every now and then and marvel at how ahead of trends they were and how awesome the outfits were.



I was a little disappointed that Samantha wasn’t returning, but that disappeared when I heard Carrie’s voiceover. I hope they keep it true to the original SATC style of the show.


----------



## mursepurse

I'm excited! I'm *finally* actually watching the series from start to finish, and I'm only on season 3 at the moment.


----------



## jaskg144

mursepurse said:


> I'm excited! I'm *finally* actually watching the series from start to finish, and I'm only on season 3 at the moment.



I love it so much. It’s one of those shows I could watch over and over again. Season 3 is a good one!


----------



## loves

I don’t mind the lack of copious sex scenes Samantha provided. Cannot wait, I am so excited!


----------



## jaskg144

loves said:


> I don’t mind the lack of copious sex scenes Samantha provided. Cannot wait, I am so excited!



I think I'll miss her one-liners, she was the funniest character to me    but regardless, I'm excited to see how the girls have grown up, especially Charlotte! I always loved her Park Avenue lifestyle.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I think I'll pass unless the reviews are really good.  I loved Sex and the City but some times its best to let things go.


----------



## bisbee

I will watch for sure!  I will not miss Samantha...Kim Catrall has totally turned me off with her public rants about the other women.  I dislike sour grapes!


----------



## bag-princess

i watch it almost every weekend on E!  and i won't even miss samantha for a second with her one track mind on sex sex sex!   not to mention how uncouth kim catrall has been about the show and the other women.


----------



## Grande Latte

SATC strangely enough is one of those shows I can watch over and over again and never get tired of. I still own the DVDs.     

It's a TV classic. Yes, I'll watch this reboot, can't wait to see what the girls are up to since so much time has passed. Women will be women, and we face many of the same issues and problems at different stages of our lives. Yay!!!


----------



## absolutpink

I can't wait! I think it's sad that the four of them won't be back together, but I'm still excited to watch it without Samantha. Has anyone heard of other characters returning; Big, Steve, Harry? (do NOT kill off Harry!!)


----------



## skyqueen

Not sure about this. The movies were so-so IMHO. Maybe a series would be different. I loved the original, don't know if they can repeat that excitement.
Yes...don't kill off Harry!


----------



## jaskg144

absolutpink said:


> I can't wait! I think it's sad that the four of them won't be back together, but I'm still excited to watch it without Samantha. Has anyone heard of other characters returning; Big, Steve, Harry? (do NOT kill off Harry!!)



I hope Carrie is still with Big... I'm not ready for more Carrie/Big drama. I like how settled they were at the end of the second movie. I'm sure Charlotte will still be with Harry.


----------



## LavenderIce

I hope this reboot is better than the movies. I'll be watching for the fashion for sure.


----------



## TC1

Watched the post on SJP's IG..must say, I got goosebumps.


----------



## LavenderIce

According to Variety, the stars will make $1 million per episode








						‘Sex and the City’ Stars to Make More Than $1 Million Per Episode for HBO Max Revival (EXCLUSIVE)
					

The stars of the upcoming “Sex and the City” revival at HBO Max are about to have plenty of cash to buy cosmopolitans. According to multiple sources, Sarah Jessica Parker, Cynthia Nixon…




					variety.com


----------



## bagshopr

I can't wait! I love the series and feel like I know all the episodes off by heart.   I also loved the movies, 1 & 2.


----------



## lucydee

I will be definitely watching!  I must say I will miss Samantha but 3 of the girls is enough for me to watch again.  I sometimes watch the marathons on E.  I love the one liners, the fashion and all of the characters.  I am a New Yorker so there is a special place in my heart for this show.  I never get tired of watching SITC!


----------



## skyqueen

I saw this and thought it an interesting article...after all, the fashions had a big role in SATC's success!









						These iconic ‘Sex and the City’ fashion looks deserve a reboot, too
					

From Carrie’s tutu to those many, many Manolos.




					pagesix.com


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm excited!!!


----------



## McCurlyhair

I’m excited! Every time we move to a new place I re-watch the series. It takes a while to make friends so it feels like I’m hanging out with the girls. I’m interested to see how they explain the absence of Samantha.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

McCurlyhair said:


> I’m excited! Every time we move to a new place I re-watch the series. It takes a while to make friends so it feels like I’m hanging out with the girls. I’m interested to see how they explain the absence of Samantha.


IF I recall correctly Samantha had breast cancer. One way would be have her character to have the cancer come back but this time have her die of it. If written well it could be a touching (and funny) way to reintroduce everyone again at her funeral service and have them reminsce about her and their antics.  Also, they promos all say they want the series to deal with life that women face in their 50s/60s  and so many women go through this sadly. I know 2 close friends, one almost died (They wanted to transfer her to pallitive care, but she fought back and got a second opinion).  The other one is in remission from Stage 3 breask cancer but suffered a stroke that left her paralyzed on one side on top of everything else.

And even though there is bad blood between Kim Catrall and SJP, her character was important to the original series and I think her contribution should be honored in some way.


----------



## Tivo

I loved this show and still find it hilarious. But after the 2nd movie I’m over it.


----------



## Coco.lover

I hope it's better then that totally unnecessary and disastrous 2nd movie.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I loved this show and still find it hilarious. But after the 2nd movie I’m over it.


That second movie was so dumb and badly written that it has turned me off the series.

Obviously they were in it for the paycheque with the movies and probably this new series as well... if the reviews are excellent, as posted above, I'll give it a try.


----------



## bagshopr

I think I'm the only one who enjoyed the second movie! I love Stanford and Anthony's wedding, and Charlotte's nanny's storyline.


----------



## baghagg

I'll check it out, but without Samantha Jones it can't be as good..  she was way more than just sex scenes!


----------



## RueMonge

baghagg said:


> I'll check it out, but without Samantha Jones it can't be as good..  she was way more than just sex scenes!


I agree, Samantha was way more than just sex scenes. Just like the show was more than just sex. I heard a male podcast team talking about this reboot in terms of the sex. No no let me explain this to you mail podcast team, for me anyway, it was about the openness of the conversation about their lives, which happened to include sex.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think I'll pass unless the reviews are really good.  I loved Sex and the City but some times its best to let things go.



Agree. And after the second movie, my expectations are low.


----------



## Allisonfaye

And just to add this. It REALLY bothers me when I watch a show like this and I have to think about all the behind the scenes drama between the cast...or I have to see a show that's been rewritten to accommodate a character leaving (like in Downton Abbey when Michael left so early on). I know it's hard when you know everything going on in these people's lives but it just ruins it for me. Probably even if Samantha was on, it would bug me knowing about the bad blood between her and the others. 

I just think SATC was a good 90's thing and it should stay there. I agree. All those people are in it for the $$. There is nothing wrong with that in and of itself. But some things just don't work in a reboot. I think very few of the shows that had reboots are even still on the air.


----------



## maris.crane

I expect to tune in for the nostalgia sake, for Episode 1, never to watch again.

I feel like nostalgia only really works when it’s tongue-in-cheek and a bit camp but unfortunately, I can see the writers and SJP taking themselves waaaaaaay too seriously after the (well deserved) bashing the second film received.


----------



## travelbliss

Loved the original series...can't believe it's been 23 years since it premiered.  I still have a 14k gold pretzel necklace with diamonds and a personalized name necklace thanks to Carrie Bradshaw's influence.   It won't be the same without Samantha !!


----------



## september1985

I loved Samantha! definitely won’t be the same without her.


----------



## skyqueen

label.hoe said:


> I loved Samantha! definitely won’t be the same without her.


...or Mr Big 









						Mr. Big won’t be in the ‘Sex and the City’ reboot
					

Bye bye Big!




					pagesix.com


----------



## RueMonge

skyqueen said:


> ...or Mr Big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Big won’t be in the ‘Sex and the City’ reboot
> 
> 
> Bye bye Big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


I will miss Big also. It looks like he’s in the new Equalizer, so maybe he was unavailable.


----------



## anabanana745

skyqueen said:


> ...or Mr Big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Big won’t be in the ‘Sex and the City’ reboot
> 
> 
> Bye bye Big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



oh noooo. I wonder how they will spin this. I can’t take him breaking Carrie’s heart again.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I think I have read before that Chris Noth had no interest in playing the character anymore. This was when they were talking about a possible 3rd movie.


----------



## TC1

Chris Noth just made a statement saying not to believe everything you hear. So...he may be around after all. I hope so! too much explaining to do otherwise.


----------



## francyFG

Samantha was my favourite character, I'm really sorry she won't be in the reboot. I'll still watch it tho, as someone else said, SATC is the only show I could watch on repeat.


----------



## lucydee

I was watching Hoda & Jenna the other day and they were discussing the reboot and they had a television hollywood reporter and he said don't count Chris Noth out or even Kim Cattral bec HBO is still negotiating with them and its not over yet.  "never say never"


----------



## luckylove

I really enjoyed the show back in the day. I still enjoy the reruns now, but find Samantha's character too predictable and too much of a caricature at this point. She was too "one note" for me as time wore on. I find myself wondering, if her character did return, what would her hook be now? Would she be a sex crazed 60 something year old? Does her character's story line have a shelf life? Would the writers develop her story/interests more?


----------



## Tivo

luckylove said:


> I really enjoyed the show back in the day. I still enjoy the reruns now, but find Samantha's character too predictable and too much of a caricature at this point. She was too "one note" for me as time wore on. I find myself wondering, if her character did return, what would her hook be now? Would she be a sex crazed 60 something year old? Does her character's story line have a shelf life? Would the writers develop her story/interests more?



Ha! Samantha would be on a reality show. Doing her best Lisa Vanderpump in New York. That’s how I would write it.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sex and the City: HBO Max Revival Poised to Add 3 New Series Regulars — All of Them Women of Color
					

And just like that… diversity! HBO Max’s Sex and the City revival, titled And Just Like That… , continues to make inclusivity a priority — on screen and off.




					tvline.com
				




Sex and the City: HBO Max Revival Poised to Add 3 New Series Regulars — All of Them Women of Color
By Michael Ausiello / May 3 2021, 9:11 AM PDT

And just like that… diversity!

HBO Max’s Sex and the City revival, titled And Just Like That… , continues to make inclusivity a priority — on screen and off.

As previously reported, half of forthcoming sequel series’s writing team (led by returning showrunner Michael Patrick King) will be comprised of non-white scribes. And TVLine has now learned that King and Co. — who have previously been taken to task for the franchise’s poor track record on diversity — are dramatically expanding Carrie, Miranda and Charlotte’s social circle with roughly a half dozen new characters. And three of those newbies will be full-fledged series regulars and women of color.

The fresh blood will help fill the void left by Kim Cattrall’s Samantha, whose absence is expected to be explained in the opening episode. HBO Max chief content officer Casey Bloys previously hinted to TVLine that Samantha would not be killed off, positing, “Just as in real life, people come into your life, people leave. Friendships fade, and new friendships start. So I think it is all very indicative of the real stages, the actual stages of life.

“[EP Sarah Jessica Parker and King] are trying to tell an honest story about being a woman in her 50s in New York,” Bloys added of the new iteration. “So it should all feel somewhat organic, and the friends that you have when you’re 30, you may not have when you’re 50.”

Bloys also noted that Parker and King “didn’t want to tell a story with all-white writers or an all-white cast” because “it’s not reflective of New York. So they are being very, very conscious about understanding that New York has to reflect the way New York looks today.”

A rep for HBO Max declined to comment for this story.


----------



## lucydee

Well, its official.  Mr. Big, Chris Noth will be returning to join the cast of Sex in the City HBO Revival Series.
So happy to hear the news, I love Mr. Big!








						Mr. Big is back! Chris Noth officially joins cast of 'Sex and the City' revival
					

Actor will reprise the role of John James "Mr. Big" Preston on HBO Max's 'And Just Like That.'




					ew.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love that Mr. Big is coming back! He didn’t seem to have much of a role in the Equalizer.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jasmynh1 said:


> I think I'll miss her one-liners, she was the funniest character to me    but regardless, I'm excited to see how the girls have grown up, especially Charlotte! I always loved her Park Avenue lifestyle.


The line in SATC 2 about “Erin Go Braless”....classic!!!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Happy that Mr. Big is coming back! Yay!!
I just hope they don't kill him off or break up...


----------



## limom




----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


>



They all look pretty good! But I hope Nixon dyes her hair back to red...I need the continuity!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Something is very off with Kristin Davis' mouth.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> Something is very off with Kristin Davis' mouth.


Too much filler around her mouth and in her lips. Bad combo...
ETA her cheeks look ridiculous as well.


----------



## limom

I might be watching for Chris North.
Will there be a return of Smith Jerrod?
Hopefully, the series is better than the second movie  
I has the potential to be a pure train wreck……and not in a good way.J/S


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> Something is very off with Kristin Davis' mouth.


I hope “fillers” are part of the storyline.


----------



## rutabaga

These promo pics are turning me off from watching the show. I know the focus is on a different stage of the characters’ lives, but this spinoff doesn’t make me feel nostalgic the way the Friends reunion does (and I’m not a huge Friends fan).


----------



## Sophie-Rose

So far I’m finding all the fashion pap shots to be just terrible... very ‘try hard’ and amateurish-Pat-Fields...
I’m not impressed


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I mean... really???


----------



## jelliedfeels

Sophie-Rose said:


> I mean... really???


I’d definitely say they are all wearing the wrong outfits in this photo it should be:
1. Charlotte in ladylike fuschia dress 
2. Carrie in plaid and bondage get-up but holding the basket Charlotte has
3. Miranda in Calvin Klein goes budget t shirt & strappy dress.

Have they forgotten which one is which?

I personally can forgive some of Carrie’s wilder outfits looking so bad (like that mad rainbow dress & sequin bag) because she’s always been a bit hit & miss. I’d love it if they had a plotline about her recognising that dressing  eccentric as you get older means people think you are a crazy bag lady & maybe dealing with the respectability politics & prejudices of it all.




Tivo said:


> Ha! Samantha would be on a reality show. Doing her best Lisa Vanderpump in New York. That’s how I would write it.


That’s a great pitch. I can totally see the Samantha Jones rules being a mildly successful spin off after she did a few seasons as a RHONY.

Actually LVP is quite a good stand in for Kim cattrall’s Samantha. LVP can make it as actress yet!


----------



## bag-princess

jelliedfeels said:


> I’d definitely say they are all wearing the wrong outfits in this photo it should be:
> 1. Charlotte in ladylike fuschia dress
> 2. Carrie in plaid and bondage get-up but holding the basket Charlotte has
> 3. Miranda in Calvin Klein goes budget t shirt & strappy dress.
> 
> Have they forgotten which one is which?
> 
> *I personally can forgive some of Carrie’s wilder outfits looking so bad (like that mad rainbow dress & sequin bag) because she’s always been a bit hit & miss*. I’d love it if they had a plotline about her recognising that dressing  eccentric as you get older means people think you are a crazy bag lady & maybe dealing with the respectability politics & prejudices of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a great pitch. I can totally see the Samantha Jones rules being a mildly successful spin off after she did a few seasons as a RHONY.
> 
> Actually LVP is quite a good stand in for Kim cattrall’s Samantha. LVP can make it as actress yet!




ITA about carrie and her style - it's always been out in left field as my mom says!      sometimes it works and other times it does not but it is perfect for her!


----------



## jelliedfeels

I really hope this series is as much about Miranda and Charlotte as it is about Carrie as I felt they both got completely sidelined in the movies.

Miranda is the most aspirational one in many ways (apart from her uninspiring love life) so it’d be nice to see her face some more challenges & to have lost that dweeb obviously.

Speaking of which, I imagine they will retcon Anthony and Stanhope’s marriage pretty quickly as it was so hated.  
I always thought that as they clearly wanted to do a big wedding scene they should have had A and S being surprised to find out they are marrying identical twins, in a classic farce style, who want them to be buddies for their sakes…no matter how hard that proves to be.


----------



## Tivo

Sophie-Rose said:


> So far I’m finding all the fashion pap shots to be just terrible... very ‘try hard’ and amateurish-Pat-Fields...
> I’m not impressed


Agreed. They made that mistake with SATC2. Too much on OTT ridiculous fashions and practically none on the story.


----------



## Tivo

Sophie-Rose said:


> I mean... really???


What is happening with Charlotte’s ankles?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This isn’t too bad... but not great either....


----------



## jelliedfeels

Sophie-Rose said:


> This isn’t too bad... but not great either....


I really wish they’d leaned in to the androgynous side of  miranda & given her a Tilda Swinton/ Jil sander aesthetic as I think that’s where she was going & it would help her stand out a bit more.
Some of her clothes are nice but they lack personality.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sophie-Rose said:


> This isn’t too bad... but not great either....



Maybe lose the hat? And that dress? No, just no.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Allisonfaye said:


> Maybe lose the hat? And that dress? No, just no.


I agree. And the double bags…

There’s eccentric and quirky and there’s outlandish and costume-ish. This crosses the line.


----------



## Mimmy

BowieFan1971 said:


> I agree. And the double bags…
> 
> There’s eccentric and quirky and there’s outlandish and costume-ish. This crosses the line.


I agree.

I get a feeling of trying to be unique and quirky but coming off as trying way too hard!


----------



## bagshopr

I like Miranda's hair, it's much more natural than bright red. 
Let's try to be supportive of women of a certain age!!


----------



## skyqueen

I just binged the last season of the original. I'm going to miss Samantha Jones


----------



## poopsie

Even if I did have access I would not watch this. I bailed on the second movie before the plane even landed

Time to put this one to bed


----------



## limom

Who knew?
The best looking mature couple out there…


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Who knew?
> The best looking mature couple out there…



he's looking good and she's holding up pretty well....according to Wiki she's 64....I had thought more like 70 - not because she looks old, just going by memory


----------



## jelliedfeels

sdkitty said:


> he's looking good and she's holding up pretty well....according to Wiki she's 64....I had thought more like 70 - not because she looks old, just going by memory


They look great.
I think he looks better than he did on the show with that 90s hair. He was the only guy anywhere near as fleshed out or attractive as big but I never got why why he would be interested in a flake like Carrie. 

I first heard about Bo from Kim K getting roasted for having cornrows & her saying she was inspired by her


----------



## songan

Sarah Jessica Parker seen in THAT controversial Forever 21 dress
					

The  56-year-old actress was seen on set of Sex And The City reboot, titled And Just Like That, on Sunday wearing the patterned maxi dress that left many fans of the show up in arms.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




I approve of Carrie having an early release Gucci x Balenciaga monogram B bag, which has not been added to the official website yet. But that frumpy maxi dress... is completely wrong for Sex and the City! Carrie should NOT be wearing fast fashion. The dress was a prior season RAGA brand Avah Ruffle Strap Maxi Dress, whose print clashes with the B bag and the python printed, platform heels (by Terry de Havilland).

And peep-toe platform heels are not fashionable anymore... unless she's trying to bring them back in fashion...

It's as if Carrie calcified in her fashion choices and is still living in circa 2011. 
Older people tend to pick up trends less quickly. Carrie CALCIFIED.


----------



## poopsie

sdkitty said:


> he's looking good and she's holding up pretty well....according to Wiki she's 64....I had thought more like 70 - not because she looks old, just going by memory



She is about 2 weeks younger than me. She was verrrrrrrry young when she did 10. IIRC I was still in college when that came out.
I spoke with her after a CHRB meeting a few years ago. She looks great. Far better than her cat-faced contemporaries with their 'improvements'


----------



## poopsie

songan said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker seen in THAT controversial Forever 21 dress
> 
> 
> The  56-year-old actress was seen on set of Sex And The City reboot, titled And Just Like That, on Sunday wearing the patterned maxi dress that left many fans of the show up in arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I approve of Carrie having an early release Gucci x Balenciaga monogram B bag, which has not been added to the official website yet. But that frumpy maxi dress... is completely wrong for Sex and the City! Carrie should NOT be wearing fast fashion. The dress was a prior season RAGA brand Avah Ruffle Strap Maxi Dress, whose print clashes with the B bag and the python printed, platform heels (by Terry de Havilland).
> 
> And peep-toe platform heels are not fashionable anymore... unless she's trying to bring them back in fashion...
> 
> It's as if Carrie calcified in her fashion choices and is still living in circa 2011.
> Older people tend to pick up trends less quickly. Carrie CALCIFIED.
> 
> View attachment 5159949




Nah......she's just try hard


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> She is about 2 weeks younger than me. She was verrrrrrrry young when she did 10. IIRC I was still in college when that came out.
> I spoke with her after a CHRB meeting a few years ago. She looks great. Far better than her cat-faced contemporaries with their 'improvements'


I recall hearing that the two of them spent time in the del mar area (I think it was) and were nice people


----------



## poopsie

sdkitty said:


> I recall hearing that the two of them spent time in the del mar area (I think it was) and were nice people



Yes. That is where I saw her. She was on the Board at the time. She totally earned my respect that day.


----------



## melissatrv

I think the reasons for rebooting this are 2-fold.  One, obviously to squeeze every last dollar out of this franchise.  And the second is as a catalyst to do a spin-off for the younger and more diverse cast members. SATC has been criticized, as Friends has, for lack of diversity.  Of course with the implication that the original SATC cast members could "guest star" from time to time when they need a ratings boost


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Haha the shade!!! I love this!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 5197525
> 
> Haha the shade!!! I love this!!!





she is obviously very bothered by this movie - though she chose not to participate in it.


----------



## Coco.lover

I actually agree with Kim on this revival. It’s unnecessary just like that 2nd movie. I grew up watching the series and loved it! But the second movie didn’t need to happen. It killed the series for me. 


bag-princess said:


> she is obviously very bothered by this movie - though she chose not to participate in it.


----------



## bag-princess

'Sex and the City' Star Willie Garson Dead at 57
					

The actor who played Stanford Blatch on 'SATC' has passed away.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-princess said:


> 'Sex and the City' Star Willie Garson Dead at 57
> 
> 
> The actor who played Stanford Blatch on 'SATC' has passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I just saw this …So Sad.   I loved him in White Collar and Sex in the City …


----------



## 336

How did we feel?

no spoilers for those who haven’t seen it

but my GAWDDDD


----------



## bag-princess

336 said:


> How did we feel?
> 
> no spoilers for those who haven’t seen it
> 
> but my GAWDDDD




i had a feeling that was going to happen - but not the first epi!!


----------



## jaskg144

I can not WAIT to watch!!!


----------



## kemilia

jasmynh1 said:


> I can not WAIT to watch!!!


Ditto!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

So sad...


----------



## *JJ*

I hated it, won‘t be watching anymore. I was upset that Kim Cattrall didn‘t want to be part of the show but now I know why.


----------



## sdkitty

*JJ* said:


> I hated it, won‘t be watching anymore. I was upset that Kim Cattrall didn‘t want to be part of the show but now I know why.


I think she didn't get along with Sara and the other cast members? but someone here probably knows more


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I think she didn't get along with Sara and the other cast members? but someone here probably knows more




yeah it was much more personal with her - nothing to do with the writing!


----------



## skyqueen

I haven't watched it yet but I read a spoiler. If this is a "woke" interpretation of SATC, I'll be very disappointed


----------



## winks

in Switzerland I found only the first episode! loooved it!!


----------



## south-of-france

winks said:


> in Switzerland I found only the first episode! loooved it!!


Where?


----------



## winks

on sky show!


----------



## paula3boys

336 said:


> How did we feel?
> no spoilers for those who haven’t seen it
> but my GAWDDDD


Disappointed


bag-princess said:


> i had a feeling that was going to happen - but not the first epi!!


Bad choice IMO. I can't say anything more without a spoiler but


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Do we think that there will be a blog post featuring the handbags of the show?  It was great seeing my beloved Loewe featured so prominently!!


----------



## winks

could we mark the thread with "SPOILER"? it might be get a little more interesting


----------



## paula3boys

winks said:


> could we mark the thread with "SPOILER"? it might be get a little more interesting


That is a good idea because it would be nice to be able to talk about it. I have seen some other threads where people freely talk about the show/movie.


----------



## poopsie

Yes
I don't have cable tv or HBO
Off to Google what the hell happened


----------



## RueMonge

Don’t get me wrong, I am definitely here for the show, however

Charlotte‘s lips are distracting
The Samantha talk at the beginning was awkward
Call 911 immediately
Chris Jackson is always a delight


----------



## poopsie

skyqueen said:


> I haven't watched it yet but I read a spoiler. If this is a "woke" interpretation of SATC, I'll be very disappointed



I stopped watching/following the new Project Runway after their oh so contrived "woke" episode
It was kinda sucky anyway so


----------



## jaskg144

Oh my god I just finished the first episode. I am actually so impressed but so sad at the ending. I do miss Samantha but I feel like the cast doesn’t feel empty without her; I’d definitely prefer her there though  the show feels a little more serious and deep without her, but still loved it.


----------



## prettyprincess

The end of the first episode was very sad, but overall I thought it was good. I’m glad it wasn’t silly like the second movie. I could do without all the “wokeness,” which was a bit overdone. 

Samantha would’ve been there for Carrie in episode 2, no matter what. But, Ill chalk that up to her not being able to fly during covid. I wish Kim Cattral would come back!!


----------



## skyqueen

poopsie said:


> I stopped watching/following the new Project Runway after their oh so contrived "woke" episode
> It was kinda sucky anyway so


I watch TV shows/movies for entertainment...not to be annoyed. I want to judge for myself, so I'm watching it tonight.


----------



## fettfleck

Just watched it, too. I am actually positively surprised.
I think it is in good continuation with a good adaptation to the current time (it is pretty accurate, the depiction of our time…) and the consecutive struggles/adaptation of the three friends and what I enjoy is, that they kept the personality traits of the three as we know from the original series. The same humor. Love it.


----------



## pursekitten

RueMonge said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I am definitely here for the show, however
> 
> Charlotte‘s lips are distracting
> The Samantha talk at the beginning was awkward
> Call 911 immediately
> Chris Jackson is always a delight





jasmynh1 said:


> Oh my god I just finished the first episode. I am actually so impressed but so sad at the ending. I do miss Samantha but I feel like the cast doesn’t feel empty without her; I’d definitely prefer her there though  the show feels a little more serious and deep without her, but still loved it.



I'm totally here for it too. Love how they address mature sexuality on all levels, the inclusivity, and the diversity—yes to it all. Their style game is still strong too—yes to the jewel tones, the midis, and the Loewe Hammock. And omigosh I really love Lisa and Herb (who will always be George Washington to me lol)!

Samantha: 



Spoiler



Did they really have to verbally murder her in the first episode? That whole scene between Carrie and Miranda felt especially vicious. At least the flowers in the second episode were a nice nod.



Carrie: 



Spoiler



She's the most modern gal and still the most connected. But did she have to go through wringer the first ep? Poor Carrie.



Big: 



Spoiler



The bed scene between Big and Carrie was so adorable. They've matured and grown together as individuals, and they're still trying new things and exploring each other. Their scenes together are * chef's kiss *. I'm so sad that he died!



Charlotte: 



Spoiler



Yet, I feel a little bad about how distracting Charlotte's line delivery is a little slurred in that first restaurant scene? Is her look all Botox? She's beautiful regardless. They're all beautiful and classy AF.



Miranda: 



Spoiler



Back to school? Claim your crown, queen. And that whole classroom scene was deliciously cringey haha! Her relationship with her prof is full of teachable moments. But lush much? Also, Steve and Miranda have stopped dating each other and it shows.



To the people thrown by the "wokeness": Your feelings are valid. Change is uncomfortable. But also representation matters, and we all still have a long way to go. The old Sex and the City was severely lacking in a lot of areas because it was a product of its times and prob a lot of untoward Hollywood BS. I'm glad this sequel series is being more inclusive. See: Being One of the Only Black Actresses on Sex and the City Was a “Surreal” Experience


----------



## fettfleck

The style definitely is still there! I was not sure seeing the trailers before, but it just works and is so appropriate and fabulous.
Btw. I love Mirandas hair. Especially Carrie and Miranda look great despite having aged the past 15 years. So good to see that you can age well despite the youth crazyness nowadays.

Uh, I have to try the spoiler function!


Spoiler: Spoiler



I was surprised very much because I was totally devastated by Big‘s death. The scene was heart breaking (why did she not call 911 first though…), like he try to stay alive to see her for a last time. Thinking about it I have to hold tears back and I cannot sleep, which is why I roam here in the middle of the night… I guess with me also getting older with the characters it somehow shows that age comes with so much different new things, death being one of them…


----------



## bisbee

I liked it.  Did I love it?  Parts of it, yes.  I don’t care if it is “woke”…there was quite a bit of tongue-in-cheek that went along with those bits.

I did not miss Miranda, and I didn’t think the talk about her character was nasty.  I actually think Kim Cattrall handled the whole situation badly…I don’t believe her complaints about how she was treated, and her responses to SJP after Kim’s brother’s death were appalling.


----------



## paula3boys

RueMonge said:


> Charlotte‘s lips are distracting
> The Samantha talk at the beginning was awkward
> Call 911 immediately


Her lips are distracting! They could have addressed Samantha without it being so awkward.


Spoiler



I was telling Carrie to call while I watched the scene.


----------



## bisbee

paula3boys said:


> Her lips are distracting! They could have addressed Samantha without it being so awkward.


It was a little awkward, but Kim said a lot of  s**t about all 3 of them so I won’t fault them for being negative.


----------



## 336

Haha so glad I wasn’t the only one screaming at the tv! CALL!!!


----------



## caramelize126

MrsSlocomb said:


> Do we think that there will be a blog post featuring the handbags of the show?  It was great seeing my beloved Loewe featured so prominently!!



This!!! I'm more interested in the the outfits/shoes/bags, etc. I hope theres a blog that will ID everything!

As far as the writing/storyline- I watched and didnt really love it honestly. Like others have said, it feels like continuing the show like this was completely unnecessary and that they'll be either grasping for more storylines or recycling old ones.

As for the wokeness- i understand diversity and inclusivity but i dont think it should feel forced to the viewers. Thats what makes it so cringe. I feel like they did this with the new gossip girl reboot too and it just feels awkward.

ETA- The Washington Post wrote a review on this. The comment section is interesting!


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/tv/2021/12/09/and-just-like-that-review/


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Omg… not expected and disappointing at the end


----------



## Jayne1

This is a very bad advertisement for Pelotons. I don’t think I want one anymore.


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> I did not miss Miranda, and I didn’t think the talk about her character was nasty.  I actually think Kim Cattrall handled the whole situation badly…I don’t believe her complaints about how she was treated, and her responses to SJP after Kim’s brother’s death were appalling.


Did you mean Samantha? I didn’t think the talk was nasty, it sounded wistful to me, like they’re leaving things open for her to come back in case she decides to.

Someone who cannot come back next season will be Stanford since the actor died in real life - that’s really sad.


----------



## bisbee

Jayne1 said:


> Did you mean Samantha? I didn’t think the talk was nasty, it sounded wistful to me, like they’re leaving things open for her to come back in case she decides to.


Yes…Samantha, of course.  I plead old!


----------



## meluvs2shop

The first episode… I was not expecting that at all. :/

I’m loving the fashion! I was a little meh at first when the paps leaked photos. But it’s translating beautifully so far on camera. Carrie always had amazing style that worked so well for her character. Her first outfit was my fav, but I loved them all so far.

SJP looks great! They all do.

Charlotte sounds like she has a speech impediment. She sounds so different.

Is Miranda going to have a drinking problem? She was so b*#tchy to the bartender and Sanford is embarrassing. I don’t remember him being so blunt. Mario, yes. Maybe my memory is fading!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ps I’m loving the new spoiler tag


----------



## LavenderIce

The first scene with Carrie, Miranda and Charlotte felt off to me. The way the energy bounced off each of them, I felt the absence of Samantha made things unbalanced. However, as the scene went on, it felt fine. I am looking forward to seeing how the new characters will fit in. I'm glad they diversified the cast and are doing a woke storyline. Some aspects of the original series did not age well, so it's good to see them evolve. The fashion does look better on screen than on the pap shots.

I didn't realize Miranda was such a lush! I guess living with a horny toad teenage son, I'd need a drink too. They were kind of subtle with it at first--the drinking before class, bringing wine to the recital, then when she demanded a drink at the funeral, that's when it hit me. She's also trying too hard with her professor. I know Che told her to slow her roll when it came to protecting Brady, but she needs to slow her roll with the professor.


----------



## jaskg144

fettfleck said:


> The style definitely is still there! I was not sure seeing the trailers before, but it just works and is so appropriate and fabulous.
> Btw. I love Mirandas hair. Especially Carrie and Miranda look great despite having aged the past 15 years. So good to see that you can age well despite the youth crazyness nowadays.
> 
> Uh, I have to try the spoiler function!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised very much because I was totally devastated by Big‘s death. The scene was heart breaking (why did she not call 911 first though…), like he try to stay alive to see her for a last time. Thinking about it I have to hold tears back and I cannot sleep, which is why I roam here in the middle of the night… I guess with me also getting older with the characters it somehow shows that age comes with so much different new things, death being one of them…



LOVED carrie’s look to the recital. Also loved the ODLR dresses Charlotte bought for the girls. I did cringe though when rose threw the t-shirt and hat on over it  but I suppose it’s an easy way to introduce her character as being a rebellious, non-girly teenager. Charlotte letting her go like that really showed how she has developed as a parent.



Spoiler



I thought the exact same!! Especially since he was alive when Carrie arrived home. I feel like it would’ve made more sense to have hun already dead when she arrived back to the apartment if they definitely wanted to kill them off in the first episode. I suppose it was more emotional to have that moment with them together. Also loved the Manolos in the shower, really effective.


----------



## fettfleck

Actually, I would not regard the story as unneccessary. It actually continues telling what is happening in their life which is actually very neccessary. 
Otherwise it would be like all the princess/feel well stories. They end with a happy ending, but nobody ever tell you how life continues afterwards.
Think marriage, in movies it is always they live happily ever after, but in real life it probably is rather divorce at some point.

I personally don‘t enjoy woke stories so much (sorry just normal heterosexual problems for me), but they are important for the people to find acceptance and this is just one major topic if our time, same as motherly behaviour which sometimes can be such aggressive as they show. So I think adressing those topics in the show is very matching for our time and show that they really tried to develop the story and not only produce a reboot a la SATC. Even if I don‘t enjoy all scenes, I think they did well and I will enjoy the coming episodes.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Same opinion about Miranda and the drinking! Oh mei!
About Charlotte, she is cute as always, but the face is really distracting - not sure if it is lips, midface or cheeks…


----------



## gelbergirl

I like this new addition Sara Ramirez who plays Che.
Though, the show is now a train wreck.  Did they get rid of the fun writers and hire sad writers?
But I'll keep watching for Stanford and Anthony & Charlotte's girls who have potential funny scenes and HARRY


----------



## RueMonge

fettfleck said:


> The style definitely is still there! I was not sure seeing the trailers before, but it just works and is so appropriate and fabulous.
> Btw. I love Mirandas hair. Especially Carrie and Miranda look great despite having aged the past 15 years. So good to see that you can age well despite the youth crazyness nowadays.
> 
> Uh, I have to try the spoiler function!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised very much because I was totally devastated by Big‘s death. The scene was heart breaking (why did she not call 911 first though…), like he try to stay alive to see her for a last time. Thinking about it I have to hold tears back and I cannot sleep, which is why I roam here in the middle of the night… I guess with me also getting older with the characters it somehow shows that age comes with so much different new things, death being one of them…


I’ve been thinking about the characters too, and being sad. I think I’m going to watch it again just to feel better.


----------



## LavenderIce

Commenting again so I can use the spoiler feature   



Spoiler



I, like everyone else was thinking Carrie should have immediately called 911. But, I saw it as deep down she knew she didn't want to waste one second of Big's fleeting moments of life. She wanted every last second of his time. Wasn't she always needy and selfish in the original series? Or, she was in shock that she couldn't react fast enough.

I also like that Samantha sent flowers and they were the only flowers at the funeral. When Carrie said they could stay, I knew the friendship wasn't over. It would take healing and though she wasn't physically there, she was still there giving her support to Carrie.



I'm not watching just for the nostalgia or woke storyline, but for the friendship. The city backdrop and fashion offer much needed escapism.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Spoiler: Spoiler



It’s been said for years that Noth didn’t want to be a part of the show anymore so I’m wondering if that’s why they killed off his character.


----------



## sdkitty

pics from the premiere
I like Sara but don't think she does herself any favor when she wears her hair in a tight bun
Sarah Jessica Parker Pays Homage To Iconic 'Sex And The City' Look At Premiere | HuffPost Entertainment


----------



## jaskg144

LavenderIce said:


> Commenting again so I can use the spoiler feature
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I, like everyone else was thinking Carrie should have immediately called 911. But, I saw it as deep down she knew she didn't want to waste one second of Big's fleeting moments of life. She wanted every last second of his time. Wasn't she always needy and selfish in the original series? Or, she was in shock that she couldn't react fast enough.
> 
> I also like that Samantha sent flowers and they were the only flowers at the funeral. When Carrie said they could stay, I knew the friendship wasn't over. It would take healing and though she wasn't physically there, she was still there giving her support to Carrie.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not watching just for the nostalgia or woke storyline, but for the friendship. The city backdrop and fashion offer much needed escapism.



I do watch for mainly nostalgic reasons, but I completely agree about the city backdrop and fashion. There really aren’t many shows that offer that NYC fashion aesthetic in the same way that SATC and the OG Gossip Girl did, it really is lovely to see that brought back and it makes me feel so excited. I just hope they don’t really mention the pandemic going forwards like in the start of the first ep  kinda ruins that escapism element for me.


----------



## paula3boys

LavenderIce said:


> I'm glad they diversified the cast and are doing a woke storyline.
> I guess living with a horny toad teenage son, I'd need a drink too.


I am glad they diversified the cast as well but trying to cram in multiple woke instances into one episode is a bit much. I watched SATC to escape, laugh, and stare at pretty things. AJLT is becoming the complete opposite of SATC, overly serious. 


Spoiler



I have 3 sons and would NEVER allow them to have sex in my home while they were minors. WTH?





Chanel4Eva said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been said for years that Noth didn’t want to be a part of the show anymore so I’m wondering if that’s why they killed off his character.





Spoiler



I read somewhere that it was always the plan to kill Big's character off at some point so don't think it has to do with Noth's feelings.


----------



## paula3boys

Jayne1 said:


> This is a very bad advertisement for Pelotons. I don’t think I want one anymore.





Spoiler












						Peloton responds as 'And Just Like That...' kills off major character
					

Peloton didn't know how its stationary bike would be used in "And Just Like That..."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jayne1

gelbergirl said:


> Though, the show is now a train wreck.  Did they get rid of the fun writers and hire sad writers?


The writing is sub par that's for sure... and very heavy handed.

At what point can we get rid of the spoiler tags? If someone hasn't watched after 48 hours, that's not on us, is it?


----------



## paula3boys

Jayne1 said:


> The writing is sub par that's for sure... and very heavy handed.
> 
> At what point can we get rid of the spoiler tags? If someone hasn't watched after 48 hours, that's not on us, is it?


It would be nice if the title said SPOILERS (without the page 6 part) so that we could just freely talk about the show without constantly having to put in the spoiler cover. Threads about other shows/movies freely talk about them without so much effort to cover up spoilers


----------



## gelbergirl

MODS: please release us from Spoilers.


----------



## Swanky

You don’t have to use spoilers. People now know that if they haven’t watched, to stop reading at page 6!


----------



## Jayne1

I like Miranda's hair.  It doesn't read grey so much as pale blonde.  I don't believe she would be so flustered and embarrassing though.

Kristin Davis may see herself on screen and realize she used too many fillers.  It especially looks odd when she smiles.

Is Michael Patrick King still the writer... because his movies were beyond terrible. I'll watch another episode to see if it gets better because it's close to the holidays and TV shows are getting scarce.


----------



## gelbergirl

Swanky said:


> You don’t have to use spoilers. People now know that if they haven’t watched, to stop reading at page 6!



I see, thank you.


----------



## paula3boys

Jayne1 said:


> I like Miranda's hair.  It doesn't read grey so much as pale blonde.  I don't believe she would be so flustered and embarrassing though.
> 
> Kristin Davis may see herself on screen and realize she used too many fillers.  It especially looks odd when she smiles.
> 
> Is Michael Patrick King still the writer... because his movies were beyond terrible. I'll watch another episode to see if it gets better because it's close to the holidays and TV shows are getting scarce.


He must be. His name is listed about 100 times in the credits


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I read the spoilers…


----------



## fettfleck

Jayne1 said:


> I like Miranda's hair.  It doesn't read grey so much as pale blonde.  I don't believe she would be so flustered and embarrassing though.



I love Mirandas hair, it looks so good on her. Found it a bit weird, too though, that she was flustered, but the story suggests that she went through some things also careerwise as she quit corporate law…? So probably something went on with her, perhaps also explaining the drinking? I am very excited so hear/see what happened to the three friends.


----------



## RueMonge

fettfleck said:


> I love Mirandas hair, it looks so good on her. Found it a bit weird, too though, that she was flustered, but the story suggests that she went through some things also careerwise as she quit corporate law…? So probably something went on with her, perhaps also explaining the drinking? I am very excited so hear/see what happened to the three friends.



I love Miranda’s hair too.  
Why are they making Steve act like he’s 110 years old, I like Steve. Not as much as everyone loves Harry, of course, but I do really like Steve. I guess there has to be some conflict or there’s no story. And it looks like Miranda is going to get lots of story. 

Also looking forward to what comes next with the three friends, but I hope some time will have passed because Carrie would need time. Or at the very least show her journey. I’ve been there and it’s a journey.


----------



## Jahpson

336 said:


> How did we feel?
> 
> no spoilers for those who haven’t seen it
> 
> but my GAWDDDD


I watched the first two episodes. Let's just say I will not be watching any more.


----------



## bisbee

RueMonge said:


> I love Miranda’s hair too.
> Why are they making Steve act like he’s 110 years old, I like Steve. Not as much as everyone loves Harry, of course, but I do really like Steve. I guess there has to be some conflict or there’s no story. And it looks like Miranda is going to get lots of story.
> 
> Also looking forward to what comes next with the three friends, but I hope some time will have passed because Carrie would need time. Or at the very least show her journey. I’ve been there and it’s a journey.


David Eigenberg has always played Seve with a similar vibe.  He is a regular on Chicago Fire, and that character is very similar…so he may have carried that vibe over to Steve.


----------



## bisbee

I liked the way the flowers from Samantha were handled.  Unfortunately, if this were real life (glad it wasn’t) I don’t believe Kim would have done the same.  She strikes me as a vindictive soul, and although I loved her on the original series, I’m glad she isn’t on this show.


----------



## winks

the only thing what I really disliked is the Miranda/Teacher story.. felt cringe..


----------



## TC1

I think it was a decent nod to address the Samantha void. I mean, they brought her up a few times..which was more than enough given how much Kim said she didn't want anything to do with it. "And just like that, Big died" was a bit shocking..I'm with the rest of you about not calling 911, what the heck. 
Lol, I have a Peloton and cannot stand the girl that was playing the scene (real name Jess King) I never take her classes.
I hope we don't have to listen to Steve say "huh?" every episode. 
Miranda needs to just stop talking...as a lawyer, she should know better than to drone on when it gets awkward.


----------



## kemilia

sdkitty said:


> pics from the premiere
> I like Sara but don't think she does herself any favor when she wears her hair in a tight bun
> Sarah Jessica Parker Pays Homage To Iconic 'Sex And The City' Look At Premiere | HuffPost Entertainment


 I love the tutu peeking out! And the BV necklaces too. Carrie wearing the plain pearl necklace in EP 2 got me to dig out my plain little pearl bracelet that I have not worn in forever and damn it looks wonderful.


----------



## kemilia

paula3boys said:


> I am glad they diversified the cast as well but trying to cram in multiple woke instances into one episode is a bit much. I watched SATC to escape, laugh, and stare at pretty things. AJLT is becoming the complete opposite of SATC, overly serious.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *I have 3 sons and would NEVER allow them to have sex in my home while they were minors.* WTH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that it was always the plan to kill Big's character off at some point so don't think it has to do with Noth's feelings.


Ok, I am old so I was wondering if this was the way things were now (I couldn't have a boy over unless my parents were home in the olden days).


----------



## Rockerchic

I grew up with SATC and my friends and I would get together each week to eagerly watch the episode. I may be in the minority here but I absolutely loved it. It was like being with best friends again. Do not miss Samantha at all as she was always my least favorite. Looking forward to spending a day a week with these beautiful ladies.


----------



## kemilia

Rockerchic said:


> I grew up with SATC and my friends and I would get together each week to eagerly watch the episode. I may be in the minority here but I absolutely loved it. It was like being with best friends again. Do not miss Samantha at all as she was always my least favorite. Looking forward to spending a day a week with these beautiful ladies.


I loved it too and was prepared not to based on reviews and an earlier comment I read here. I gave it a shot and yes, it made me happy and escape for a little while. The fashion (good and not so) and NYC was good to see again.

Big dying was awful. I lost my wonderful little "heart" dog in September so I started blubbering all over again with Big's death. Did not need that.

And yes I was yelling at the TV also--there is a lot that can be done in the first moments of a heart attack. 

A while ago a friend's MIL died and I was talking to her on the phone when the MIL ashes came via UPS, totally unexpected and my friend was like "oooh, what did I order and forget?" And then she saw it was the ashes. We both got very quiet.


----------



## paula3boys

kemilia said:


> Ok, I am old so I was wondering if this was the way things were now (I couldn't have a boy over unless my parents were home in the olden days).


I didn't allow my sons to have girls over unless an adult was home and just became an empty nester this year lol


kemilia said:


> A while ago a friend's MIL died and I was talking to her on the phone when the MIL ashes came via UPS, totally unexpected and my friend was like "oooh, what did I order and forget?" And then she saw it was the ashes. We both got very quiet.


I did not know that they would/could be shipped. When my bf's parents passed, he picked them up.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I just watched the preview trailer for the season...it seems like it's going to get lighter again...I hope that it seems more like the SATC I know and love! 

SJP is one of my favorite actresses so I can't quit her, no matter what, I will see this through! LOL


----------



## Taiwo92

It sucks that Big died. But it’s also a reminder of how life could hit you in different places you never expected.

Honestly, being in my 20s and healthy (thankfully) I haven’t thought about a heart attack in ages. Don’t get me wrong, my dad is diabetic and my mum has arthritis and a million other things wrong with her, so I’m well aware of how people are in their 50’s and 60’s. However, iI did forget how sometimes, people just die. My parents have very good doctors so I kind of forgot that the issues they have could be fatal. It really really sucks thinking about it. I think at a point you assume cancer is the only thing that can’t be controlled.. then you hear stories

It also got me thinking about those who choose not to have kids. This is a blessing and a curse IMO. He left her all alone, but then dating without kids I assume is easier?

It’s just a tv show but wow, this did knock some reality back into me.


----------



## Grande Latte

Taiwo92 said:


> It sucks that Big died. But it’s also a reminder of how life could hit you in different places you never expected.
> 
> Honestly, being in my 20s and healthy (thankfully) I haven’t thought about a heart attack in ages. Don’t get me wrong, my dad is diabetic and my mum has arthritis and a million other things wrong with her, so I’m well aware of how people are in their 50’s and 60’s. However, iI did forget how sometimes, people just die. My parents have very good doctors so I kind of forgot that the issues they have could be fatal. It really really sucks thinking about it. I think at a point you assume cancer is the only thing that can’t be controlled.. then you hear stories
> 
> It also got me thinking about those who choose not to have kids. This is a blessing and a curse IMO. He left her all alone, but then dating without kids I assume is easier?
> 
> It’s just a tv show but wow, this did knock some reality back into me.



It's not right or wrong to be married without kids. I think a lot of times in life, you don't get to choose (at least that's what I've observed around me), but God does. Life is strange, or ironic, many people who really want kids can't, and many who don't end up with many. 

But I'll say this though, life is unpredictable. So live in the moment, and "enjoy" every moment.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Jayne1 said:


> The writing is sub par that's for sure... and very heavy handed.
> 
> At what point can we get rid of the spoiler tags? If someone hasn't watched after 48 hours, that's not on us, is it?


It's been all over Instagram. I haven't watched it yet, but I still will.


----------



## melissatrv

Here are my thoughts:

I like Miranda's hair too

Would have liked to have seen a more extended montage during the funeral scene to really underscore the years and significance of the Carrie/Big relationship.  Especially if there are potential new viewers.  There are several things that could have been cut during the funeral to allow time for that.  Plus I would have enjoyed watching it and would have been a proper send off.

While I love Big, I feel story wise, they needed to do this to move Carrie's journey forward. 

It is sooo obvious that Carrie is going to get involved with the hot guy in the control booth. I know this is NY, but at 55, realistically, hot single guys are NOT falling out the sky.  I would like to see Carrie go through the hell known as online dating before settling down again.  

The woke stuff was way too much.  It was like they had a checklist.  Each of the 3 girls has a non-white friend.  Check.  Non-binary. Check.  Disabilities.  Check.  

WTH is with Miranda, in one scene she is all confident and the next a bumbling idiot who is too worried about saying the PC thing.  In one scene she is freaking out about her "minor" son smoking weed, yet she allows her "minor" son to have loud, headboard banging sex in the next room and leave used condoms all over the floor.  Eeew.

Making Steve hearing impaired is impairing his story since he is missing everything.  Totally unnecessary.  Yes, they are getting older, we get it.  

Stanford was never this annoying.  The scene where he kicked that woman out of her chair at the funeral? 

The Carrie/Natasha thing could be interesting

SJP should never have her hair in a tight bun. Always thought this was an unflattering look on her.


----------



## pursekitten

jasmynh1 said:


> LOVED carrie’s look to the recital. Also loved the ODLR dresses Charlotte bought for the girls. I did cringe though when rose threw the t-shirt and hat on over it  but I suppose it’s an easy way to introduce her character as being a rebellious, non-girly teenager. Charlotte letting her go like that really showed how she has developed as a parent.
> 
> I thought the exact same!! Especially since he was alive when Carrie arrived home. I feel like it would’ve made more sense to have hun already dead when she arrived back to the apartment if they definitely wanted to kill them off in the first episode. I suppose it was more emotional to have that moment with them together. Also loved the Manolos in the shower, really effective.



Oh yes! The fashions are still stunning. Charlotte though is still very predictably unhinged when it comes to presenting her best face to the world, and that obsession unfortunately is corroding her relationship with her rebel daughter. If her daughter showed up in a bespoke suit with some dark floral detail, that would've worked too. I'm keen on seeing if Charlotte supports both her daughters and learns to respect their individuality.

The wet Manolos in the shower was shot was mesmerizing! What a sad but beautiful call back to Carrie and Big's relationship and the end of an era.



fettfleck said:


> Actually, I would not regard the story as unneccessary. It actually continues telling what is happening in their life which is actually very neccessary.
> Otherwise it would be like all the princess/feel well stories. They end with a happy ending, but nobody ever tell you how life continues afterwards.
> Think marriage, in movies it is always they live happily ever after, but in real life it probably is rather divorce at some point.
> 
> I personally don‘t enjoy woke stories so much (sorry just normal heterosexual problems for me), but they are important for the people to find acceptance and this is just one major topic if our time, same as motherly behaviour which sometimes can be such aggressive as they show. So I think adressing those topics in the show is very matching for our time and show that they really tried to develop the story and not only produce a reboot a la SATC. Even if I don‘t enjoy all scenes, I think they did well and I will enjoy the coming episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Same opinion about Miranda and the drinking! Oh mei!
> About Charlotte, she is cute as always, but the face is really distracting - not sure if it is lips, midface or cheeks…



Beautifully said!

The first two episodes drew my mind back to Sondheim's "So Happy" (RIP to a legendary artist). Every character was content by the end of SATC and the movies, got everything they were working towards, yet so many things happy after that final Ever After.

I just saw Kirsten Davis with rob Lowe in _Holiday in the Wild (2019) _and she aged so gracefully in that movie! Yet between 2019 and 2020 when they were shooting AJLT something happened—and I feel horrible for even saying this—but her look accelerated in an unexpected, and prob unnatural way. I wish everyone could normalize aging naturally.



LavenderIce said:


> Commenting again so I can use the spoiler feature
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I, like everyone else was thinking Carrie should have immediately called 911. But, I saw it as deep down she knew she didn't want to waste one second of Big's fleeting moments of life. She wanted every last second of his time. Wasn't she always needy and selfish in the original series? Or, she was in shock that she couldn't react fast enough.
> 
> I also like that Samantha sent flowers and they were the only flowers at the funeral. When Carrie said they could stay, I knew the friendship wasn't over. It would take healing and though she wasn't physically there, she was still there giving her support to Carrie.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not watching just for the nostalgia or woke storyline, but for the friendship. The city backdrop and fashion offer much needed escapism.



You know what, I was yelling at the screen for her to call 911 too, but your comment changed my mind. Big already had one foot in another realm when Carrie arrived so every second counted, and she used it to comfort him until the end. Yet this whole scene was excruciating! She could've called but would they have gotten there in time? Would they have been able to revive him? The fall-out will definitely be threaded throughout Carrie's arc this season.



paula3boys said:


> I have 3 sons and would NEVER allow them to have sex in my home while they were minors. WTH?



I like the idea of parents supporting their kids' safe sexual exploration, but there is such a thing as being a little more low-key about it. That first scene about the condom at the restaurant table?  Not the time or place. Miranda's son making out with his GF at the recital? So disrespectful. Teens will experiment no matter what, so Miranda not shaming her kid's sexual exploits is commendable, but she still needs to define some boundaries. I'm very curious to see how this arc, alongside Miranda's deteriorating relationship with Steve and alcoholism, play out.



Taiwo92 said:


> It sucks that Big died. But it’s also a reminder of how life could hit you in different places you never expected.
> 
> Honestly, being in my 20s and healthy (thankfully) I haven’t thought about a heart attack in ages. Don’t get me wrong, my dad is diabetic and my mum has arthritis and a million other things wrong with her, so I’m well aware of how people are in their 50’s and 60’s. However, iI did forget how sometimes, people just die. My parents have very good doctors so I kind of forgot that the issues they have could be fatal. It really really sucks thinking about it. I think at a point you assume cancer is the only thing that can’t be controlled.. then you hear stories
> 
> It also got me thinking about those who choose not to have kids. This is a blessing and a curse IMO. He left her all alone, but then dating without kids I assume is easier?
> 
> It’s just a tv show but wow, this did knock some reality back into me.





Grande Latte said:


> It's not right or wrong to be married without kids. I think a lot of times in life, you don't get to choose (at least that's what I've observed around me), but God does. Life is strange, or ironic, many people who really want kids can't, and many who don't end up with many.
> 
> But I'll say this though, life is unpredictable. So live in the moment, and "enjoy" every moment.



Living in the moment and enjoy every moment is one of my personal mantras too!

I feel one of the underlying themes of SATC—and subsequently AJLT—is about chosen family and the wonderful people we surround ourselves with. Kids were just never a life goal of mine (since my tween years!), so seeing a show like SATC starring strong female characters with sexual agency where every storyline didn't end with marriage and babies was refreshing at the time. There's more than one way to live a life and SATC started to explore that in a time when most other US shows were toting the traditional het-cis Life Script™. Felicity had just left for college and Willow was TWO YEARS away from coming out on Buffy the Vampire Slayer, folks. Just wild.



melissatrv said:


> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> I like Miranda's hair too
> 
> Would have liked to have seen a more extended montage during the funeral scene to really underscore the years and significance of the Carrie/Big relationship.  Especially if there are potential new viewers.  There are several things that could have been cut during the funeral to allow time for that.  Plus I would have enjoyed watching it and would have been a proper send off.
> 
> While I love Big, I feel story wise, they needed to do this to move Carrie's journey forward.
> 
> It is sooo obvious that Carrie is going to get involved with the hot guy in the control booth. I know this is NY, but at 55, realistically, hot single guys are NOT falling out the sky.  I would like to see Carrie go through the hell known as online dating before settling down again.
> 
> The woke stuff was way too much.  It was like they had a checklist.  Each of the 3 girls has a non-white friend.  Check.  Non-binary. Check.  Disabilities.  Check.
> 
> WTH is with Miranda, in one scene she is all confident and the next a bumbling idiot who is too worried about saying the PC thing.  In one scene she is freaking out about her "minor" son smoking weed, yet she allows her "minor" son to have loud, headboard banging sex in the next room and leave used condoms all over the floor.  Eeew.
> 
> Making Steve hearing impaired is impairing his story since he is missing everything.  Totally unnecessary.  Yes, they are getting older, we get it.
> 
> Stanford was never this annoying.  The scene where he kicked that woman out of her chair at the funeral?
> 
> The Carrie/Natasha thing could be interesting
> 
> SJP should never have her hair in a tight bun. Always thought this was an unflattering look on her.



Agreed—Carrie's arc needed a catalyst to move forward and we can't have her being happy the entire season while her other friends are on their own struggle buses. As a married childfree het-cis woman, I'm a little sad that the only happy childfree couple on TV ended tho.

The diversity didn't come off as wokeness to me. In 2021, 42.73% of New Yorkers (according to the ACS) self-identify as white. New York City is one of the biggest melting pots in the entire world, so seeing that diversity represented on the show just seems natural. Side note: That percentage is prob smaller due to internalized racism and colorism within minority communities (like mine) that cause POCs who are passing to define themselves as white.

And yes! Poor Steve. I hope they don't make his hearing disability into a reason to cut him out of major storylines. Maybe his hearing disability could be tied to his tone-deaf parenting. He definitely doesn't assert himself as a father and lets Miranda "be the bad guy" all the time. Miranda's dealing with major life changes, so having to be tiger mom on top of it all is making her crumble. She abruptly left her job, lets everything get under her skin (wow, that public weed scene was explosive), and she's leaning into alcohol. Maybe Miranda ran out of spoons and is finally burning out.


----------



## RueMonge

I had to check the credits because I couldn’t put my finger on the actress who plays Big’s secretary. The amazing Brenda Vaccaro. So good.


----------



## paula3boys

pursekitten said:


> I like the idea of parents supporting their kids' safe sexual exploration, but there is such a thing as being a little more low-key about it. That first scene about the condom at the restaurant table?  Not the time or place. Miranda's son making out with his GF at the recital? So disrespectful. Teens will experiment no matter what, so Miranda not shaming her kid's sexual exploits is commendable, but she still needs to define some boundaries. I'm very curious to see how this arc, alongside Miranda's deteriorating relationship with Steve and alcoholism, play out.


There is a difference between not shaming a kid's sexual curiosity or exploits and allowing them to go overboard or flaunt it. It just seems like Miranda and Steve allow Brady to do what he wants when he wants to without any consequences. I sure hope that storyline changes quickly. Maybe after they send her off to rehab for her drinking


----------



## ChanelFan29

I wonder if Miranda and Che are going to get together.


----------



## gracekelly

I don't like it.  I was so put off with the first episode that I stopped watching after about 10 min.  I subsequently decided to give it another try when I was on the treadmill  I feel like my IQ was lowered watching it.  I don't like what they did to Miranda, Charlotte or Steve.  Especially Miranda who is acting like an idiot.


----------



## paula3boys

Check this out- "He's alive"


----------



## pursekitten

paula3boys said:


> There is a difference between not shaming a kid's sexual curiosity or exploits and allowing them to go overboard or flaunt it. It just seems like Miranda and Steve allow Brady to do what he wants when he wants to without any consequences. I sure hope that storyline changes quickly. Maybe after they send her off to rehab for her drinking



Oh yes for sure, that kid needs boundaries haha! Maybe Miranda was too busy with her law practice so she made a slap-dash effort at parenting this entire time and Steve, well, I have no idea what Steve was doing except getting steamrolled by their son. I hope Miranda realizes she needs to triage her life first before she tries to fix the world.



ChanelFan29 said:


> I wonder if Miranda and Che are going to get together.



O o O h that's a hot take! I didn't feel sparks tho, but I did feel like Che cut through the BS to the real Miranda with the quickness. Maybe Che can impart some more wisdom that Miranda can take back home to her marriage and relationship with her son.


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> This is a very bad advertisement for Pelotons. I don’t think I want one anymore.



Well, they apparently survived the cringey "Peloton wife" commercial of a few years ago so a dead Boomer probably won't hurt them either.
Personally I don't get the hype. I do just fine on my QVC bike and YouTube videos


----------



## ChanelFan29

Yes, they will definitely be fine.

I don’t have the bike, but I get a free subscription to the classes through my health insurance. Have to say I do love some of the yoga/stretching videos, but I’d stick to you tube too if it wasn’t complimentary.

I think a Miranda twist is coming.


----------



## paula3boys

Episode 3: 
I don't have a problem with cussing here and there, but they go a little overboard with Che's usage. I disliked how they had Carrie stalking Natasha. It is one thing to send one email or go to her office once, but to stalk her all over town...  
Charlotte brought up Miranda's drinking and Carrie blew it off completely. I am sure that isn't the end of it though. The preview for future episodes makes it look like maybe she goes from alcohol to marijuana.


----------



## pursekitten

If Miranda went to green, she 'd totally benefit from a movie night in with Steve and an edible or even just CDB to get all that tension out. It may even get their sex life in gear again.

Miranda' s just so high-strung and on all the time. She doesn't know how to relax. When life is go go go, there is no time for introspection and gratitude.


----------



## ColetteBlue

Uh oh. Chris Noth Peloton Ad Pulled After Sexual Assault Allegations


----------



## LavenderIce

Yeah, that line when Carrie says "I'm used to being slammed from behind," during the lunch with Stanford, Charlotte and Miranda means something else to me now.


----------



## fettfleck

Soooo, I did love all the fashion and fashion comments in episode 3! These are my sneakers. And: She is wearing flats. Very SATC little comments. There was another good one, have to rewatch again because I already forgot.

I don‘t think the stalking was too bad. She tried at work, but the incident in the cafe was accidental.


----------



## TC1

I have never been a Charlotte fan, so far this just reinforces that decision   
Chris Noth was accused years ago of DV against model Beverly Johnson when he was on Law & Order.


----------



## gelbergirl

Anthony is hilarious when he called LTW Black Charlotte at the piano recital.
And Stanford's discussions with his psychiatrist LOL LOL


----------



## pursekitten

@fettfleck Carrie should've totally just waved, blown a kiss, and winked at Natasha haha!

@gelbergirl Omigosh Stanford haha! I don't blame Stanford for needing additional support to deal with heavy dosing on Charlotte.

@TC1 I've always been on the fence with Charlotte too. She's just so high-strung, narcissistic, and judgy sometimes! But I think she means well and maybe we'll see some growth.


----------



## bagshopr

I don't like what they have done to Miranda in this show. She has turned from a confident, successful woman to a gawking, starstruck teenager.


----------



## Jayne1

Just finished the third episode.

So last week they were talking about Covid and whether they could hug and this week Miranda is getting smoke blown directly into her mouth.

Also I remember SJP saying how she ruined her feet with heels and couldn’t wear them anymore but Carrie apparently can walk all over New York City without a problem. All I could think about was SJP’s painful feet.

The fact that she bumped into Natasha on the Upper West side in a bathroom... coincidences like that never happen. That's really lazy writing.


----------



## bag-princess

he has been dropped by A3 Artists Agency; he signed with the talent agency in october











						Third woman accuses 'Sex and the City' star Chris Noth of sexual assault
					

Actor Chris Noth, Mr. Big in "Sex and The City" its new reboot, "And Just Like That…," is denying accusations of sexual assault.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## starrynite_87

pursekitten said:


> @fettfleck Carrie should've totally just waved, blown a kiss, and winked at Natasha haha!
> 
> @gelbergirl Omigosh Stanford haha! I don't blame Stanford for needing additional support to deal with heavy dosing on Charlotte.
> 
> @TC1 I've always been on the fence with Charlotte too. She's just so high-strung, narcissistic, and judgy sometimes! But I think she means well and maybe we'll see some growth.


Carrie played the whole Natasha/window situation wrong, she definitely should have waved to let her know she was busted and she knew she wasn’t in Rome.


----------



## fettfleck

_e_


starrynite_87 said:


> Carrie played the whole Natasha/window situation wrong, she definitely should have waved to let her know she was busted and she knew she wasn’t in Rome.



Totally, but everytime she got into such a situation she ran away - was the same in the original series, wasn‘t it?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-princess said:


> he has been dropped by A3 Artists Agency; he signed with the talent agency in october
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third woman accuses 'Sex and the City' star Chris Noth of sexual assault
> 
> 
> Actor Chris Noth, Mr. Big in "Sex and The City" its new reboot, "And Just Like That…," is denying accusations of sexual assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Ugh, not Chris Noth …… I wonder how that will affect his other show The Equalizer?


----------



## poopsie

so much for innocent until PROVEN guilty


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

poopsie said:


> so much for innocent until PROVEN guilty


He’s an actor that seemed to have stayed out of the news/gossip pages and spotlight and he has been in the business for a long time so this news really surprised me ….


----------



## millivanilli

336 said:


> How did we feel?
> 
> no spoilers for those who haven’t seen it
> 
> but my GAWDDDD


it's exhausting. In German we have a word, that ist "bemüht". It means that you really try hard without grace and elegance and without success. I loved SATC for the quirky, funny moments, the moments when I sat in front of the Tv and though" yes, I feel the same!!!", the pretty things. I am so over that overly woke vibe that goes on and on and on. Ok, I get it, people need a voice, but does it have to be yelled at you for 45 minutes, straight (no pun intended). Perhaps I am the only one on the planet who feels like that. My German friends are over the moon and totally happy about that new vibe. For, me Che would have been enough minus that cursing. Do we really need to say those words to be a tough person?. And sorry, but..... Miranda? Did she totally loose her educational skills!? What did they do to her character? She was always a role model. And I personally am absolutely not happy with that subtle asian racism. Who plays perfectly the piano? who is sitting in her bed, reading, totally content with the fact, that her mother even doesn't recognize her but circles around the oterh's daughter's "issues"? Who... and so on and so on.  Is that necessary, when everything else is oh wo woke? And Carrie shutting down Charlotte about the drinking issues of Miranda: well at least, that figure remained the same. She was always extremely self centered and totally not interested in the problems of others.


----------



## gracekelly

starrynite_87 said:


> Carrie played the whole Natasha/window situation wrong, she definitely should have waved to let her know she was busted and she knew she wasn’t in Rome.


Plus, the attorney should have told Carrie that Natasha refused the money.


----------



## bisbee

gracekelly said:


> Plus, the attorney should have told Carrie that Natasha refused the money.


Playing Devil’s Advocate…we don’t know the timeline…I’m sure Natasha didn’t know about the bequest before the reading of the will, and we don’t know how long it was until the encounter with her.

And…it is a TV show…not reality.  There are bound to be inconsistencies that should be caught, but are not.


----------



## bisbee

I thought the stand up routine was quite realistic.  Have you watched Comedy routines lately?  Toning down the language would be a bad idea.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't believe for one second that Carrie would play third banana on an obnoxious podcast... although I like Che and thinks she works well in the show.


----------



## bag-princess

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh, not Chris Noth …… I wonder how that will affect his other show The Equalizer?












						Chris Noth Dropped From ‘The Equalizer’ After Misconduct Accusations
					

The actor will no longer film new episodes of the CBS show, adding to fallout from sexual-assault accusations made against the ‘Sex and the City’ star.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bag-princess said:


> Chris Noth Dropped From ‘The Equalizer’ After Misconduct Accusations
> 
> 
> The actor will no longer film new episodes of the CBS show, adding to fallout from sexual-assault accusations made against the ‘Sex and the City’ star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


Ugh, i guess that answers that question..He seemed like he stayed away from drama and trouble ..Law and Order is coming out with a reboot, I guess he won’t be on that either..Well, this all happened quickly……


----------



## twigski

I am NOT saying that the women who are accusing Chris Noth are lying. I do however believe in innocent until proven guilty. I just have a difficult time believing Beverly Johnson. I recall reading an article that their relationship ended because of money. She was literally broke and owed Noth a large sum of money. Notice that the article says that they had mutual retraining orders. She also lied about Bill Cosby, who does that??? That make the real victims seem less credible. I personally saw her at the airport about 5 years ago. I noticed her because 1. she is gorgeous 2. she was acting like she suffers from high self-esteem  She was in economy but was acting like she was on a private jet. 

Chris Noth's Ex Beverly Johnson's 1995 Restraining Order: Details (usmagazine.com)

Chris Noth was accused of physically assaulting his girlfriend (cosmopolitan.com)

Beverly Johnson Apparently Lied About Bill Cosby Allegations - HipHollywood


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I hate to make light of the accusations but in retrospect whoever wrote the end of the first episode saved the show from the Noth drama and decisions.


----------



## TC1

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I hate to make light of the accusations but in retrospect whoever wrote the end of the first episode saved the show from the Noth drama and decisions.


I heard he didn't want to come back to the show..but agreed to the single episode, to be killed off.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I heard he didn't want to come back to the show..but agreed to the single episode, to be killed off.



i think that is what i read too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chris Noth grins for the cameras after sex assault allegations
					

Noth, 67, was seen stepping out for a walk near his summer home in Massachusetts on Wednesday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




nothing screams “guilty” quite like arrogance and smugness…


----------



## Jayne1

Cynthia Nixon is wearing a wig in this fourth episode. It’s really obvious - she has no part in her hair, I wonder why she resorted to a wig.


----------



## paula3boys

I knew it would be tough handling Willie Garson's sudden death, but I had hoped it would be better than having him go off with some TikTok personality he represents and telling his husband he wanted a divorce in a letter.


----------



## millivanilli

I found it extremely.... cheap.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I realize they were in a tough position but both the actor and character deserved better.


----------



## Jayne1

paula3boys said:


> I knew it would be tough handling Willie Garson's sudden death, but I had hoped it would be better than having him go off with some TikTok personality he represents and telling his husband he wanted a divorce in a letter.


I agree. They just wrote him off the show in a very uncharacteristic (for Stanford) way.


----------



## paula3boys

Jayne1 said:


> I agree. They just wrote him off the show in a very uncharacteristic (for Stanford) way.


Definitely my point. He wouldn't leave without in person goodbye for one. They could have said he said goodbye in person without showing it. The writing seems lazy


----------



## 880

gracekelly said:


> I don't like it.  I was so put off with the first episode that I stopped watching after about 10 min.  I subsequently decided to give it another try when I was on the treadmill  I feel like my IQ was lowered watching it.  I don't like what they did to Miranda, Charlotte or Steve.  Especially Miranda who is acting like an idiot.


+1. I also think it’s perhaps best to leave my memory of the original in the past. JMO though, as I enjoy reading other peoples comments on this thread


----------



## poopsie

Sophie-Rose said:


> Chris Noth grins for the cameras after sex assault allegations
> 
> 
> Noth, 67, was seen stepping out for a walk near his summer home in Massachusetts on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing screams “guilty” quite like arrogance and smugness…




Look out Alec and Hilaria.......your behavior should put you away for life then


----------



## gelbergirl

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I realize they were in a tough position but both the actor and character deserved better.



Yes, maybe the character could have gone on a business trip like he did but then gotten in a fatal car crash or something while there.  Or maybe a romantic trip to Hawaii with Anthony and a fatal car crash.  Then Anthony could have come back alone.  I will miss Stanford Blatch.  Every one of the 3 episodes he was in, his character was terrific.  Good dad too IRL.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

paula3boys said:


> I knew it would be tough handling Willie Garson's sudden death, but I had hoped it would be better than having him go off with some TikTok personality he represents and telling his husband he wanted a divorce in a letter.



The writers are trying so hard to be relevant, it's desperate and sad. I can't believe this is the best they could do.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The way they are treating being 50+ is unbelievable. It's like if you are over 50 you are barely functioning. Ageist. They should aspire to do better. I can't believe the 3 actresses (all over 50) would put up with this writing. They must be paid very well.

This show has now achieved "car wreck" status. You know you shouldn't look but you can't help your curiosity. Such a sad state, since SATC is still one of my favorite shows.


----------



## bag-princess

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The way they are treating being 50+ is unbelievable. It's like if you are over 50 you are barely functioning. Ageist. They should aspire to do better. I can't believe the 3 actresses (all over 50) would put up with this writing. They must be paid very well.
> 
> This show has now achieved "car wreck" status. You know you shouldn't look but you can't help your curiosity. Such a sad state, since SATC is still one of my favorite shows.





i could have sworn i saw someone post that carrie is having hip surgery!!!  are they going to blame it on all those heels she has worn over the years??


----------



## gelbergirl

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The way they are treating being 50+ is unbelievable. It's like if you are over 50 you are barely functioning. Ageist. They should aspire to do better. I can't believe the 3 actresses (all over 50) would put up with this writing. They must be paid very well.
> 
> This show has now achieved "car wreck" status. You know you shouldn't look but you can't help your curiosity. Such a sad state, since SATC is still one of my favorite shows.



Exaptly, look what an idiot Charlotte looked like badgering a neighbor of color to come to the dinner party.  ”Prepping” Harry for a dinner party - what is he an idiot too?
And Carrie returning to the old apartment throwing on old frocks.  Awful writing.

I make a weekly call to a friend so we can analyze the car wreck.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

gelbergirl said:


> Exaptly, look what an idiot Charlotte looked like badgering a neighbor of color to come to the dinner party.  ”Prepping” Harry for a dinner party - what is he an idiot too?
> And Carrie returning to the old apartment throwing on old frocks.  Awful writing.
> 
> I make a weekly call to a friend so we can analyze the car wreck.



Yep! How about Charlotte ‘schooling’ the mother in law and guests about black art? As if.

I have a weekly call too!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

bag-princess said:


> i could have sworn i saw someone post that carrie is having hip surgery!!! are they going to blame it on all those heels she has worn over the years??



Yes, in the next episode Carrie has hip surgery!

i am sure she will have a LifeAlert necklace on in episode 5.


----------



## bag-princess

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Yes, in the next episode Carrie has hip surgery!
> 
> *i am sure she will have a LifeAlert necklace on in episode 5*.


----------



## bag-princess

'Beverly Johnson Told Us About Him Back In 1995': Beverly Johnson's 25+ Year Restraining Order Against Chris Noth Resurfaces Amidst New Sexual Assault Allegations
					

Chris Noth, aka Mr. Big from the series "Sex in the City," has been accused of sexual assault and/or harassment by three women. Two of the women are Jane




					atlantablackstar.com


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> Cynthia Nixon is wearing a wig in this fourth episode. It’s really obvious - she has no part in her hair, I wonder why she resorted to a wig.


Noticed that right away, looked bad. 

I pretty much give up on "when actors wear wigs and why"--like Nicole Kidman wearing wigs all the time, they look really fake. I've read that her hair has been wrecked with overstyling/straightening and red hair is probably more fragile than other colors. Maybe Cynthia Nixon is/was filming something else at the same time and her hair had to change? Either way the grey wig looked bad.


----------



## kemilia

Sophie-Rose said:


> Chris Noth grins for the cameras after sex assault allegations
> 
> 
> Noth, 67, was seen stepping out for a walk near his summer home in Massachusetts on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing screams “guilty” quite like arrogance and smugness…


If his wife is staying away that speaks volumes. Where there's smoke there's generally some fire ...


----------



## gelbergirl

Or maybe they could have sent Stanford to live on an inhertitated farm  - and start his own TickTock channel.  At least the character could have some dignity and Anthony could visit from time to time & they could reference how good he was doing on social media.  I'm going through the 5 stages of grief folks.

Again, the writers could have spent some time asking what would be appropriate.


----------



## Jayne1

kemilia said:


> Noticed that right away, looked bad.
> 
> I pretty much give up on "when actors wear wigs and why"--like Nicole Kidman wearing wigs all the time, they look really fake. I've read that her hair has been wrecked with overstyling/straightening and red hair is probably more fragile than other colors. Maybe Cynthia Nixon is/was filming something else at the same time and her hair had to change? Either way the grey wig looked bad.


Kidman gets paid millions and millions of dollars to star in a movie, can she not at least buy herself a really good wig without bangs.  So lazy. Take the money and run.

I’ve always liked SJP‘s hair, and I still do in this new series. Especially when she doesn’t wear it too ‘done’ by a professional like in the first episode, but rather as if she did it herself. Plus I always liked her highlights.


----------



## RueHermes

Can you identify the white silver shirt?


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> i could have sworn i saw someone post that carrie is having hip surgery!!! are they going to blame it on all those heels she has worn over the years??



Funny but I had hip surgery at 50. Had nothing to do with my wearing heels. 
I was in a bad car accident in Baja when I was 19/20 and  snapped the head of my femur off. I was told then that I would be needing a full hip replacement by the time I was 40. I managed to hold off til 50 but those last few years were very tough going. It was down to bone on bone and complete strangers telling me "you're limping" In flats.  I'm sorry but barring a catastrophic event there is no immediate onset surgery. Carrie would have had to been gimping along for quite some time for this to be plausible.
The repair doesn't last forever which is why they want you to hold off as long as possible. The average is about 15 years ----which is where I am now. And right on cue it started to bother me. According to the orthopedic surgeon it isn't the device, it's bursitis, which is I suppose, good news.


----------



## fendigal

Well, as you can tell by my avatar, I was a big SATC fan.  It is too bad all 4 of them aren't there, but the latest picture of Kim her age is showing more than the other girls.
Love I kept my baguettes and Carrie is rockin' my purple sequin one!
I also makes me want to diet and ex, since they are so in shape in their 50's.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I read Kim is going to be in a new tv series How I Met Your Father with Hilary Duff.…


----------



## kemilia

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I read Kim is going to be in a new tv series How I Met Your Father with Hilary Duff.…


Cynthia Nixon is going to be in The Gilded Age starting next year, maybe that's why she was wearing that bad wig.


----------



## paula3boys

A lot of people felt the same about the shameful way they handled Stanford's storyline








						Fans Tell 'And Just Like That' To Kiss Off For 'Shabby' Stanford Blatch Farewell
					

The "Sex and the City" character was played by Willie Garson, who died during production in September.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## livethelake

RueHermes said:


> Can you identify the white silver shirt?


You might want to ask in this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/can-you-i-d.160/


----------



## pursekitten

fendigal said:


> Well, as you can tell by my avatar, I was a big SATC fan.  It is too bad all 4 of them aren't there, but the latest picture of Kim her age is showing more than the other girls.
> Love I kept my baguettes and Carrie is rockin' my purple sequin one!
> I also makes me want to diet and ex, since they are so in shape in their 50's.



Omigosh yes! The little purple sequin baguette takes me back. Huge coincidence, but Karen Britchick revealed that her hubby gifted her with that same baguette—he was grinning from ear-to-ear, they're so adorable!

My only niggle this ep was really with that how Carrie treated Seema. Not even an apology! Seema apologized immediately, and again from the heart when she realized the depth of Carrie's heartbreak. But Carrie? She just callously moved on from her "still putting yourself out there" without an apology. That was just unfair and weird.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I am all caught up now. I have to admit SJP is looking great! Somehow they managed to all stay relevant and still look good while doing so.


----------



## meluvs2shop

pursekitten said:


> Omigosh yes! The little purple sequin baguette takes me back. Huge coincidence, but Karen Britchick revealed that her hubby gifted her with that same baguette—he was grinning from ear-to-ear, they're so adorable!
> 
> My only niggle this ep *was really with that how Carrie treated Seema.* Not even an apology! Seema apologized immediately, and again from the heart when she realized the depth of Carrie's heartbreak. But Carrie? She just callously moved on from her "still putting yourself out there" without an apology. That was just unfair and weird.



Last summer I rewatched every season starting from the very beginning-Season 1 ep 1. It was a long long time since I’ve done that. Frankly, I’m not sure I ever did that bc I always watched every episode when it was on Sunday nights. Anyway, my point is, seeing it now at my age I saw Carrie thru a totally different lens. Selfish, very needy, woah-is-me. It’s part of her character flaw and even charm. As we know she’s a writer so has great comedic timing. It was quite fascinating how differently I saw her this go around  verses 20 years ago. With all that said, I still like her character. I just notice her flaws a lot more now.


----------



## skyqueen

pursekitten said:


> Omigosh yes! The little purple sequin baguette takes me back. Huge coincidence, but Karen Britchick revealed that her hubby gifted her with that same baguette—he was grinning from ear-to-ear, they're so adorable!
> 
> My only niggle this ep was really with that how Carrie treated Seema. Not even an apology! Seema apologized immediately, and again from the heart when she realized the depth of Carrie's heartbreak. But Carrie? She just callously moved on from her "still putting yourself out there" without an apology. That was just unfair and weird.


I'm not much for reveals, except on tPF, but I love Karen Britchick! She, and her DH, are adorable...so natural, enthusiastic and grateful!!! So refreshing  
Thanks for posting @pursekitten!


----------



## meluvs2shop

@pursekitten TY for letting me know about Karen BritChick. I saw one video and I’m hooked on their adorableness. Ps as a Fendi girl it’s good to see Fendi blowing up again.


----------



## LavenderIce

pursekitten said:


> Omigosh yes! The little purple sequin baguette takes me back. Huge coincidence, but Karen Britchick revealed that her hubby gifted her with that same baguette—he was grinning from ear-to-ear, they're so adorable!
> 
> *My only niggle this ep was really with that how Carrie treated Seema. Not even an apology!* Seema apologized immediately, and again from the heart when she realized the depth of Carrie's heartbreak. But Carrie? She just callously moved on from her "still putting yourself out there" without an apology. That was just unfair and weird.





meluvs2shop said:


> Last summer I rewatched every season starting from the very beginning-Season 1 ep 1. It was a long long time since I’ve done that. Frankly, I’m not sure I ever did that bc I always watched every episode when it was on Sunday nights. Anyway, my point is, seeing it now at my age I saw Carrie thru a totally different lens. *Selfish, very needy, woah-is-me. It’s part of her character flaw and even charm.* As we know she’s a writer so has great comedic timing. It was quite fascinating how differently I saw her this go around  verses 20 years ago. With all that said, I still like her character. I just notice her flaws a lot more now.



Carrie gonna Carrie.


----------



## Allisonfaye

880 said:


> +1. I also think it’s perhaps best to leave my memory of the original in the past. JMO though, as I enjoy reading other peoples comments on this thread



Agree. I read the threads. I even joined a FB group to read comments. But I am not watching. 

Also, if they hadn't killed Big off, they would be killing Big off. He has been fired from every other job he had so far.


----------



## pursekitten

LavenderIce said:


> Carrie gonna Carrie.



I think you just made me realize I'm not supposed to love Carrie.  She just seems like this feral fashion animal sashaying up and down her Manhattan bubble like no other people's pain exists. I always hope the character sees some growth, but she's still putting out these Scarlet O'Hara vibes.


----------



## Allisonfaye

pursekitten said:


> I think you just made me realize I'm not supposed to love Carrie.  She just seems like this feral fashion animal sashaying up and down her Manhattan bubble like no other people's pain exists. I always hope the character sees some growth, but she's still putting out these Scarlet O'Hara vibes.



I think a lot of us came to that realization around the time of the movies. Carrie is a self absorbed idiot who has no responsibility with $$ and doesn't treat people all that well.


----------



## Jayne1

As of now though, she's independently wealthy. I wonder how they will work it for the show.  She'll be like Charlotte, money from the husbands. (I'm including Harry in that.)


----------



## fettfleck

paula3boys said:


> I knew it would be tough handling Willie Garson's sudden death, but I had hoped it would be better than having him go off with some TikTok personality he represents and telling his husband he wanted a divorce in a letter.



I thought he dies after the show was finished filming?


----------



## bisbee

pursekitten said:


> Omigosh yes! The little purple sequin baguette takes me back. Huge coincidence, but Karen Britchick revealed that her hubby gifted her with that same baguette—he was grinning from ear-to-ear, they're so adorable!
> 
> My only niggle this ep was really with that how Carrie treated Seema. Not even an apology! Seema apologized immediately, and again from the heart when she realized the depth of Carrie's heartbreak. But Carrie? She just callously moved on from her "still putting yourself out there" without an apology. That was just unfair and weird.


Maybe I need to watch that scene again (and I will), but I thought she did apologize to Seema.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisbee said:


> Maybe I need to watch that scene again (and I will), but I thought she did apologize to Seema.


she did. But seema had to gently with class put her in her place first.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> As of now though, she's independently wealthy. I wonder how they will work it for the show.  She'll be like Charlotte, money from the husbands. (I'm including Harry in that.)


Yes! Her fabulous 5th avenue apartment is from her first husband that Harry helped her secure.
Good old Trey and Bunny provided SATC gold that’s for sure! Especially Bunny with her zingers.


----------



## Tivo

Looks like there may not be a season 2









						‘And Just Like That’ Season 2 Discussions ‘Stopped’ Amid Chris Noth Scandal
					

The future of 'And Just Like That' may be in jeopardy after the sexual assault allegations against Chris Noth — read more




					www.google.com


----------



## poopsie

Tivo said:


> Looks like there may not be a season 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘And Just Like That’ Season 2 Discussions ‘Stopped’ Amid Chris Noth Scandal
> 
> 
> The future of 'And Just Like That' may be in jeopardy after the sexual assault allegations against Chris Noth — read more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


They already killed him off, so what's the problem?
Maybe the reboot isn't going as well as they'd hoped and he is being used as a convenient excuse?


----------



## livethelake

poopsie said:


> They already killed him off, so what's the problem?
> Maybe the reboot isn't going as well as they'd hoped and he is being used as a convenient excuse?


Bingo!


----------



## pursekitten

bisbee said:


> Maybe I need to watch that scene again (and I will), but I thought she did apologize to Seema.





meluvs2shop said:


> she did. But seema had to gently with class put her in her place first.



Seema calls Carrie out about her "good for you still putting yourself out there" statement.

Carrie said: "No, that's not the way I meant it."

Then, Seema relates how Carrie was lucky to have years together with the love of her life. Carrie agrees.

Unfortunately Carrie didn't apologize. They just smile together and moved on. The exchange felt hollow on Carrie's part.



Tivo said:


> Looks like there may not be a season 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘And Just Like That’ Season 2 Discussions ‘Stopped’ Amid Chris Noth Scandal
> 
> 
> The future of 'And Just Like That' may be in jeopardy after the sexual assault allegations against Chris Noth — read more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



At this moment in time, I'm indifferent to a Season 2 but I hope the characters grow beyond the "we're too old and everything hurts" narrative. I can also do without the "And Just Like That" Carrie VO because it just feels like lazy writing. Every episode doesn't need to end this way, and when they do, it just feels like a G.I. Joe PSA "And knowing is half the battle!" I think they're moving in that direction though but we'll see. Who am I kidding tho, I'll watch Just Like That Season 2 if it exists. (I'm currently watching Emily in Paris Season 2 even tho I thought everything in Season 1 was ridiculous and cringey. lol)


----------



## elle-mo

...and just like that, I've stopped watching
This show is too woke for me. It's like Sesame Street for adults.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I knew that hookup was coming for Miranda!!!


----------



## bagshopr

I like the way they're giving us tidbits of Samantha.


----------



## paula3boys

ChanelFan29 said:


> I knew that hookup was coming for Miranda!!!


Ditto. It was predictable for sure.


----------



## gelbergirl

Evan Handler (Harry), did he have a face lift of some sort?


----------



## TC1

I wanted to tune in for some fabulous-ness. So far, I'm getting tense, boring and depressing.


----------



## winks

Carrie's Loubs in the last scene were the only delight in this episode.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

How many more episodes do we have to suffer through?


----------



## 336

So your married friend who has sex with your boss in your kitchen and has a drinking problem but you're mad she didn't take you to the toilet? Yeah righto.

That whole scene made me so angry I can't even formulate a sentence.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chanel4Eva said:


> How many more episodes do we have to suffer through?



I was just thinking this.  Although coming to this thread has been very enjoyable!


----------



## gelbergirl

336 said:


> So your married friend who has sex with your boss in your kitchen and has a drinking problem but you're mad she didn't take you to the toilet? Yeah righto.
> 
> That whole scene made me so angry I can't even formulate a sentence.



oh, let's not forget having to watch Miranda orgasming in the MIRROR for a full picture of the scene.
Carrie could not have yelled "Help! I have to pee!!" by gathering her sheer anger at the situation?


----------



## gelbergirl

Che is clearly disrespectful as well. 
I expect them to make a full apology to Carrie.
And by them, I mean Che as the podcast supervisor.
And I'd like the apology to be on-air.  They talk about everything else personal they should expose this slice of life.


----------



## winks

I really liked Callie Torres in Greys Anatomy, but really dislike Cher..


----------



## Mimmy

336 said:


> So your married friend who has sex with your boss in your kitchen and has a drinking problem but you're mad she didn't take you to the toilet? Yeah righto.
> 
> That whole scene made me so angry I can't even formulate a sentence.


I am starting to find Carrie very self centered and selfish. Miranda and Charlotte are friends who have rearranged their schedules to for the most part be with her 24/7. I understand that waking up from a nap and finding your married friend having sex with your boss in your apartment shows a lack of respect on their part but what about Carrie’s self absorption to the point of not even acknowledging that Miranda had a drinking problem prior to this?

Carrie was also totally oblivious to Miranda being unhappy until this moment when she tells her after being berated for not immediately taking Carrie to the toilet. Friends usually have a way of sensing when another friend is in pain and unhappy if they aren’t totally focused on themselves.

When Miranda makes this confession to Carrie I didn’t get any real sense of concern on Carrie’s part. She just seemed annoyed.


----------



## Tivo

Mimmy said:


> I am starting to find Carrie very self centered and selfish. Miranda and Charlotte are friends who have rearranged their schedules to for the most part be with her 24/7. I understand that waking up from a nap and finding your married friend having sex with your boss in your apartment shows a lack of respect on their part but what about Carrie’s self absorption to the point of not even acknowledging that Miranda had a drinking problem prior to this?
> 
> Carrie was also totally oblivious to Miranda being unhappy until this moment when she tells her after being berated for not immediately taking Carrie to the toilet. Friends usually have a way of sensing when another friend is in pain and unhappy if they aren’t totally focused on themselves.
> 
> When Miranda makes this confession to Carrie I didn’t get any real sense of concern on Carrie’s part. She just seemed annoyed.


She’s always been self absorbed. It’s very in character for Carrie to think the world revolves around her.


----------



## Jayne1

Did Carrie sell her apartment with Big? Also he must have left her quite a bit in cash.

So Carrie dear, hire a nurse (which you can obviously afford) who will sit beside you while you recuperate and stop asking your friends who have lives of their own, to devote so much time to you.


----------



## skyqueen

winks said:


> Carrie's Loubs in the last scene were the only delight in this episode.


...and the dress!


----------



## meluvs2shop

All of a sudden Carrie needs a new hip? I worked in Ortho and don’t know anyone wearing high heels and waking, walking, walking during their grief while needing a new hip.


----------



## bisousx

Miranda is cringeworthy in every scene. Was she always like that?

Seema’s elegant and luxurious style

Che has a lot of charisma!

This is just me, but I find Carrie’s lusting of hot men in poor taste almost immediately after her husband’s death, idk


----------



## paula3boys

Jayne1 said:


> Did Carrie sell her apartment with Big? Also he must have left her quite a bit in cash.
> 
> So Carrie dear, hire a nurse (which you can obviously afford) who will sit beside you while you recuperate and stop asking your friends who have lives of their own, to devote so much time to you.


She hired Seema (before they met/became friends) to help sell their apartment. They never say if it has sold. 
It makes sense to hire someone, especially since she obviously has Big's money, but in past seasons/movies, her friends have often taken turns taking care of her so it really isn't anything new.


bisousx said:


> Miranda is cringeworthy in every scene. Was she always like that?
> 
> This is just me, but I find Carrie’s lusting of hot men in poor taste almost immediately after her husband’s death, idk


She has always been that way but this reboot makes her worse.
So if I remember correctly, there have been time jumps of months here and there. Maybe it isn't almost immediately after his death. I cannot imagine dealing with the death of a spouse/significant other, but it seems everyone reacts in different ways. I can't imagine wanting to be with someone soon after, but that does not mean I wouldn't appreciate their attraction down the road (months or years).


----------



## Jayne1

paula3boys said:


> She hired Seema (before they met/became friends) to help sell their apartment. They never say if it has sold.
> It makes sense to hire someone, especially since she obviously has Big's money, but in past seasons/movies, her friends have often taken turns taking care of her so it really isn't anything new.


She must have money to spare though because she's willing to pay out of pocket for physio with a guy she finds very cute.

I found this episode really obnoxious, especially the part where her friends have to play nurse maid.


----------



## Sparkletastic

So glad to have found this thread. I’m sooooooo disappointed in this show at every level. 

Miranda was strong, smart and tech savvy. Suddenly she’s a clueless, technophobe victim who acts as if she’s never dealt with someone non white… in NY???

Charlotte is a characature of herself.

Carrie lost me when she just cried and whined over Big as he died without calling 911 and/ or trying to save him. 

I miss Samantha! For all the reasons she was Samantha. How AJLT dragged the real actors’ issues onto the screen with much biased shade was pathetic.

Non white characters aren’t foils for white characters.  Write them naturally or don’t. It’s eye rollingly bad.

I came to SATC late (after the movies) and enjoyed it for the frivolous entertainment it was. What is… this? Even the clothes are just… ok.


----------



## Sparkletastic

gelbergirl said:


> Or maybe they could have sent Stanford to live on an inhertitated farm  - and start his own TickTock channel.  At least the character could have some dignity and Anthony could visit from time to time & they could reference how good he was doing on social media.  I'm going through the 5 stages of grief folks.
> 
> Again, the writers could have spent some time asking what would be appropriate.


SJP claims to have been his good friend in real life. Whether the reasons were personal or theatrical, they could and should have done better. 


poopsie said:


> Funny but I had hip surgery at 50. Had nothing to do with my wearing heels.
> I was in a bad car accident in Baja when I was 19/20 and  snapped the head of my femur off. I was told then that I would be needing a full hip replacement by the time I was 40. I managed to hold off til 50 but those last few years were very tough going. It was down to bone on bone and complete strangers telling me "you're limping" In flats.  I'm sorry but barring a catastrophic event there is no immediate onset surgery. Carrie would have had to been gimping along for quite some time for this to be plausible.
> The repair doesn't last forever which is why they want you to hold off as long as possible. The average is about 15 years ----which is where I am now. And right on cue it started to bother me. According to the orthopedic surgeon it isn't the device, it's bursitis, which is I suppose, good news.


I wish you extended health and healing. 


fendigal said:


> Well, as you can tell by my avatar, I was a big SATC fan.  It is too bad all 4 of them aren't there, but the latest picture of Kim her age is showing more than the other girls.
> Love I kept my baguettes and Carrie is rockin' my purple sequin one!
> I also makes me want to diet and ex, since they are so in shape in their 50's.


I’m really disturbed that there would be any negative comments on the looks of a mid 60’s woman who looks fabulous. Go ahead and focus on your goals but we aren’t excusing the lack of presence of older women by the so called better aging of women a decade younger. And I say this as a woman younger than all the SATC foursome. 


poopsie said:


> They already killed him off, so what's the problem?
> Maybe the reboot isn't going as well as they'd hoped and he is being used as a convenient excuse?


I agree. He isn’t a part of the franchise anymore. I think they’re using it to excuse not making a second season vs fixing the glaring issues. That being said. I’m sad to hear this about Noth.


----------



## poopsie

Sparkletastic said:


> So glad to have found this thread. I’m sooooooo disappointed in this show at every level.
> 
> Miranda was strong, smart and tech savvy. Suddenly she’s a clueless, technophobe victim who acts as if she’s never dealt with someone non white… in NY???
> 
> Charlotte is a characature of herself.
> 
> Carrie lost me when she just cried and whined over Big as he died without calling 911 and/ or trying to save him.
> 
> I miss Samantha! For all the reasons she was Samantha. How AJLT dragged the real actors’ issues onto the screen with much biased shade was pathetic.
> 
> Non white characters aren’t foils for white characters.  Write them naturally or don’t. It’s eye rollingly bad.
> 
> I came to SATC late (after the movies) and enjoyed it for the frivolous entertainment it was. What is… this? Even the clothes are just… ok.




I guess they've forgotten about Dr Leeds, (the decidedly  Blair Underwood) who Miranda dated for a while. 
I absolutely loved Jennifer Hudson as St Louise in the first movie. I thought she was charming and held her own as an actor and the character. I was wondering if they were considering bringing her in for this, but from what I've read they'd only ruin her character too. 
I loved Sam and Maria and Charlotte and the lesbians from the original series. I'm sure some will feel otherwise but IMO those were sitcom gold


----------



## paula3boys

poopsie said:


> I guess they've forgotten about Dr Leeds, (the decidedly  Blair Underwood) who Miranda dated for a while.
> I absolutely loved Jennifer Hudson as St Louise in the first movie. I thought she was charming and held her own as an actor and the character. I was wondering if they were considering bringing her in for this, but from what I've read they'd only ruin her character too.
> I loved Sam and Maria and Charlotte and the lesbians from the original series. I'm sure some will feel otherwise but IMO those were sitcom gold


Jennifer Hudson did a good job


----------



## Allisonfaye

poopsie said:


> They already killed him off, so what's the problem?
> Maybe the reboot isn't going as well as they'd hoped and he is being used as a convenient excuse?



Nailed it.


----------



## Allisonfaye

gelbergirl said:


> I was just thinking this.  Although coming to this thread has been very enjoyable!



I haven't watched one episode but I am in a FB group. That's fun. lol


----------



## 336

Well I figure Big left Carrie quite alot of money considering he left Natasha $1m.... guess she can afford to pay out of pocket


----------



## kemilia

gelbergirl said:


> oh, let's not forget having to watch Miranda orgasming in the MIRROR for a full picture of the scene.
> Carrie could not have yelled "Help! I have to pee!!" by gathering her sheer anger at the situation?


Heck, she didn't even call 911 for her husband's heart attack. Not saying something like "hey you two--knock it off and help me!" seems par for the course.

Let's see--Miranda has her son and gf going at it, knocking on the shared bedroom walls and she says nothing (Steve can't hear and or feel vibrations apparently). Then she's howling like a banshee 10 feet away from Carrie and she (Carrie) says nothing (even needing to pee). Some odd writing going on, imo, but I'm seeing a pattern.


----------



## kemilia

bisousx said:


> Miranda is cringeworthy in every scene. Was she always like that?
> 
> Seema’s elegant and luxurious style
> 
> Che has a lot of charisma!
> 
> This is just me, but I find Carrie’s* lusting of hot men* in poor taste almost immediately after her husband’s death, idk


I credited it to the pain meds she's on. She hasn't seemed to notice the hot guy in the control booth yet, unless I missed it. The camera focusing on him at least once per episode is pretty lame and overly obvious to me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Spoiler



I am not saying what Miranda did was right, bc clearly it’s wrong. But man, Carrie sounded like an entitled biatch.


----------



## floatinglili

Sparkletastic said:


> Carrie lost me when she just cried and whined over Big as he died without calling 911 and/ or trying to save him.


I agree with everything you wrote, but the failure of Carrie to conduct CPR on her dying husband was a deal breaker for me. 
I would CPR the sh*t out of my hubbie in a similar situation and I was astonished and disgusted that the writers didn’t bother to write that in. 
Irresponsible and inexcusable when so many people die unnecessarily due to lack of awareness of the importance of CPR. And it’s so easy!!
If we don’t see CPR normalised on tv how will we ever increase the awareness of CPR? Distressed ppl will continue to watch ppl die rather than doing what is necessary and right. 
On behalf of well loved older male characters everywhere I got mad and I stopped watching the show. I thought Carrie was meant to be smart.


----------



## Sparkletastic

floatinglili said:


> I agree with everything you wrote, but the failure of Carrie to conduct CPR on her dying husband was a deal breaker for me.
> I would CPR the sh*t out of my hubbie in a similar situation and I was astonished and disgusted that the writers didn’t bother to write that in.
> Irresponsible and inexcusable when so many people die unnecessarily due to lack of awareness of the importance of CPR. And it’s so easy!!
> If we don’t see CPR normalised on tv how will we ever increase the awareness of CPR? Distressed ppl will continue to watch ppl die rather than doing what is necessary and right.
> On behalf of well loved older male characters everywhere I got mad and I stopped watching the show. I thought Carrie was meant to be smart.


Amen and amen. You expressed the rage I felt and didn’t fully communicate. Something similar happened to Mr. Sparkle as I found him on the bathroom floor.  I delivered CPR til paramedics arrived. Even my kids know / are trained in CPR. This chick didn’t even call 911! She’s toxic and eternally self centered. 

I watched one more ep but stopped after that as I heard how callously they treated Willie Garson’s death. Couldn’t stand to watch that. I keep peeking in on articles and this thread hoping later episodes make it worth me rejoining the audience.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Charlotte is awful. I remember her being prim and proper, but not a bully like she is in this series. And why does everyone kowtow to her? She is every bit as bad as her ex-MIL Bunny,  was made out to be a villain, so why is she still supposed to be a sympathetic character? And the whole “Black friend” thing and crib sheet on Black writers? Wow….


----------



## kemilia

meluvs2shop said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying what Miranda did was right, bc clearly it’s wrong. But man, Carrie sounded like an entitled biatch.


Yeah, I have to kinda agree. 

I went through something similar a few years back (broken ankle) and was on a knee scooter then a walker then a cane for at least 10 weeks and though I never needed help to use the bathroom, I was SOOOO grateful for all the help I got from my BF, neighbors, the mail lady, therapists, nurses, my doctor, the receptionists, anyone that did anything for me. I never complained or demanded, I just counted down the days til my cast was coming off and I could maybe, just maybe, get back to normal. But then I'm not Carrie.


----------



## RueMonge

Can we talk about Carrie’s pearls. I am kind of into them. Usually she just wears one strand, but I’m a little inspired like with Anna Wintour‘s multiple gemstone necklaces. I can see a couple of pearl strands with a gemstone necklace. Anyway I have a new color pearl strand on the way to me and I’m gonna play with what I have.


----------



## winks

Here is a pic of Cynthia without the wig!


----------



## kemilia

winks said:


> Here is a pic of Cynthia without the wig!



She looks great! I think there were a couple of episodes where it was her real hair, maybe the first.


----------



## winks

way better without. With it, she looks like Karen who would like to speak to the manager.


----------



## poopsie

BowieFan1971 said:


> Charlotte is awful. I remember her being prim and proper, but not a bully like she is in this series. And why does everyone kowtow to her? She is every bit as bad as her ex-MIL Bunny,  was made out to be a villain, so why is she still supposed to be a sympathetic character? And the whole “Black friend” thing and crib sheet on Black writers? Wow….



OMG I adore Frances Sternhagen   (happy early birthday to her)
Her concurrent Bunny MacDougal and Millicent Carter were epic
Throw in Willie Ray and boom! What a trifecta


----------



## bagshopr

What name is on the purse that Charlotte brings to the picnic with Carrie and Miranda? I never could focus enough to see it.


----------



## LavenderIce

I like Carrie and Seema's friendship.

When Carrie and Anthony were in the plastic surgeon's office, I thought it was sexist that the doctor addressed Carrie first, when it was Anthony's appointment. 

Carrie's new apartment is definitely not her. She needs colors and textures, not cold, sterile clean lines.


----------



## bagshopr

bagshopr said:


> What name is on the purse that Charlotte brings to the picnic with Carrie and Miranda? I never could focus enough to see it.


Answering myself. It's Brandon Blackwood.


----------



## BowieFan1971

bagshopr said:


> Answering myself. It's Brandon Blackwood.


Probably bought in the desperate attempt to impress her new friend with her “wokeness” since so much of what she wears is blatantly Dior.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagshopr said:


> Answering myself. It's Brandon Blackwood.


If you go on wornontv.net it shows the designers of the outfit she is wearing in the park including the bag..


----------



## RueMonge

poopsie said:


> OMG I adore Frances Sternhagen   (happy early birthday to her)
> Her concurrent Bunny MacDougal and Millicent Carter were epic
> Throw in Willie Ray and boom! What a trifecta


I adore her too. Her Willie Ray was so great opposite the wonderful Barry Corbin ❤️


----------



## bisbee

kemilia said:


> Yeah, I have to kinda agree.
> 
> I went through something similar a few years back (broken ankle) and was on a knee scooter then a walker then a cane for at least 10 weeks and though I never needed help to use the bathroom, I was SOOOO grateful for all the help I got from my BF, neighbors, the mail lady, therapists, nurses, my doctor, the receptionists, anyone that did anything for me. I never complained or demanded, I just counted down the days til my cast was coming off and I could maybe, just maybe, get back to normal. But then I'm not Carrie.


I don’t know…I had knee surgery in February, and for months before that I was in terrible pain, so getting to the bathroom was torture before and right after surgery.  If I were Carrie and Miranda didn’t hear me needing help because she was having loud sex in my kitchen, I would have been livid!


----------



## TC1

They are trying too hard with this new Charlotte. I don't see her (as we know her) to be as accepting of Rose changing her name to Rock and cutting her hair off. Having a child have a totally new identity is very difficult and I feel this is very flippant. 
They are trying to check all the boxes;
Black friends
Trans kid
Infertility 
Indian family pressure to marry
Ageing 
Pronoun changes
Gay sex
Teenage sex
it's a lot to cram into one season, and it really shows.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The eps are getting worse. And I hate Carrie’s new apartment. It’s not her! It’s too sterile. She will either redesign it or sell it. 

I love Seema and Miranda’s professor. But ITA, they are trying to cover way too many social issues at once. Slow the F down. Take a breather.


----------



## chowlover2

bisbee said:


> I don’t know…I had knee surgery in February, and for months before that I was in terrible pain, so getting to the bathroom was torture before and right after surgery.  If I were Carrie and Miranda didn’t hear me needing help because she was having loud sex in my kitchen, I would have been livid!


I had my right knee replaced 10 yrs ago and was in hospital 4 days. I had a catheter til day 3 which was great. Prior to surgery a friend told me to get a sort of donut for my toilet. It's made of hard plastic and lifts you about 6 in higher than he normal seat. Greatest thing ever! I used it for spine surgery too and it was a lifesaver.


----------



## bagshopr

I feel like the writers were given a list with the names of the female characters and told to write them as dithering, middle aged women who are out of touch with current reality.  I don't feel like any of the writers have watched the original series and seen the women when they were confident, socially aware, stylish, and successful. No wonder Samantha had to leave. She was always on top of things.


----------



## fendigal

One, I still have my purple sequin baguette in mint condition.  I am contemplating selling it, because it is worth so much more, but on the other hand as you can see by my avatar I was a SATC freak and I have a collection of SJP bags.
Two, SJP has always been, naturally I think, very skinny, so she is really showing the wrinkles.  If I were her, I would go for the Botox at least a little bit, you don't want to be totally without expression in your face.
Three, Cynthia Davis, please dye your hair!  I am 58, I am like SJP, dye with highlights.  I am a physical therapist, I work with pretty much everyone being younger than me, I dye because I don't want to be "the old lady" of the office, although I am very honest about my age and the amount of experience I have.
Four, Kristin Davis, what did you do to your lips?  Too, much restalin or whatever they are using these days.
I think if you are a TV/Movie star there is a fine line between how much plastic surgery you do and how much you don't.
Five, I think some of the things they show that happen in your 50's are spot on, but do they have to be so politically correct?  The writers aren't as funny as they used to be.


----------



## meluvs2shop

not having enough sex in your marriage, can happen.
being in a heterosexual relationship then decide you are attracted and prefer same sex, definitely, can happen.
losing your hearing as you age, can happen. However, making Steve who is only in his what, early 50s completely deaf like an 80 yr old? Just, stop.



Spoiler



the scene in the park when they were having lunch and Miranda said she really likes Che and Charlotte reprimanded her after finding out she REALLY likes Che reminded me of old Charlotte with her conservative views. (Affair aside, of course. That scene reminded me of the fight Charlotte and Miranda had when we find out Miranda was pregnant after Charlotte was trying unsuccessfully. Different theme but same exact argument with their judgement tones and asking for “no judgement.”


----------



## Jayne1

So dumb having the surgeon say she should get a face lift when in real life SJP has had one and obliviously doesn't need anything done.

Then they used an image of her old self as an after/see what you can look like...  and in the after image, she had her old chin mole.


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> I had my right knee replaced 10 yrs ago and was in hospital 4 days. I had a catheter til day 3 which was great. Prior to surgery a friend told me to get a sort of donut for my toilet. It's made of hard plastic and lifts you about 6 in higher than he normal seat. Greatest thing ever! I used it for spine surgery too and it was a lifesaver.


I had one of those too! It was wonderful, mine had arm rests which made getting on and off so much easier (you have no idea how careful you become after breaking a bone you need to walk) and honestly, the arm rests made "going" pretty darn comfy.


----------



## millivanilli

bagshopr said:


> Answering myself. It's Brandon Blackwood.


googled it, too and it's vegan leather. Love it, need it, will buy it.


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> They are trying too hard with this new Charlotte. I don't see her (as we know her) to be as accepting of Rose changing her name to Rock and cutting her hair off. Having a child have a totally new identity is very difficult and I feel this is very flippant.
> They are trying to check all the boxes;
> Black friends
> Trans kid
> Infertility
> Indian family pressure to marry
> Ageing
> Pronoun changes
> Gay sex
> Teenage sex
> it's a lot to cram into one season, and it really shows.


see, this is what we call "bemüht".


----------



## bisbee

Jayne1 said:


> So dumb having the surgeon say she should get a face lift when in real life SJP has had one and obliviously doesn't need anything done.
> 
> Then they used an image of her old self as an after/see what you can look like...  and in the after image, she had her old chin mole.


I don’t think SJP had a face lift…she seems to be aging naturally to me, and she does have more wrinkles at 56 than I do at 70.  I attribute that to the fact that she is very thin.  She did have that mole removed.


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> I don’t think SJP had a face lift…she seems to be aging naturally to me, and she does have more wrinkles at 56 than I do at 70.  I attribute that to the fact that she is very thin.  She did have that mole removed.


Face lifts don't fix wrinkles - they fix droopy skin, sags and jowls and SJP is very firm in the neck area.  The wrinkles stay.

I mentioned the mole because the surgeon used a before of her with the mole, which means production _was too cheap_ to photoshop a 2022 SJP to look younger... or just be lazy and use a 2002 SJP and photoshop the mole out!


----------



## kemilia

bisbee said:


> I don’t think SJP had a face lift…she seems to be aging naturally to me, and she does have more wrinkles at 56 than I do at 70.  I attribute that to the fact that she is very thin.  She did have that mole removed.


I think she had a little work done on her nose. She looks to be aging naturally and nicely.


----------



## kemilia

bagshopr said:


> I feel like the writers were given a list with the names of the female characters and told to write them as dithering, middle aged women who are out of touch with current reality.  I don't feel like any of the writers have watched the original series and seen the women when they were confident, socially aware, stylish, and successful. No wonder Samantha had to leave. She was always on top of things.


I liked the most recent episode. I felt the lunch in the park was more the way they used to be. I laughed when Miranda mentioned sleeping with "them" and Charlotte gasped and said "there was more than one?!" And (just like that) I saw how the current crop of pronouns will affect things. IMO a new set of pronouns needs to be created. The outfits worn by Carrie and Seema to Seema's parents' home were gorgeous.


----------



## poopsie

bagshopr said:


> I feel like the writers were given a list with the names of the female characters and told to write them as dithering, middle aged women who are out of touch with current reality.  I don't feel like any of the writers have watched the original series and seen the women when they were confident, socially aware, stylish, and successful. No wonder Samantha had to leave. She was always on top of things.



I saw this come across my news feed
IMO she really did give better than she got from the others









						12 Inappropriate "Sex And The City" Moments When Samantha Was Shamed By Her "Best Friends"
					

Samantha put up with so much crap, especially from Charlotte.




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## paula3boys

poopsie said:


> I saw this come across my news feed
> IMO she really did give better than she got from the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Inappropriate "Sex And The City" Moments When Samantha Was Shamed By Her "Best Friends"
> 
> 
> Samantha put up with so much crap, especially from Charlotte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeed.com


"And this explanation is not in character for Samantha AT ALL. She would never end a friendship over something like that, and she was probably the most loyal, selfless, and nonjudgmental friend out of the four." I completely agree with this. Samantha would not stop being friends over being "fired" as Carrie's publicist. She would understand. Again, it is lazy writing just like how they wrote Stanford off the show was lazy writing.


----------



## paula3boys

Wow, Charlotte can't even say sorry to her husband after knocking him over. I dislike her more with each passing episode. I dislike the show more with each episode. 

I saw this in my FB feed today:


----------



## bagshopr

I had no idea the women in the Golden Girls were supposed to be that young. I always thought they were supposed to be in their early to mid 60's- except Sophia, of course.
TV time is strange. Haven't you watched shows where the storyline is someone's 20th high school reunion, or a couple's 25th anniversary, and everyone is acting like these milestones make the characters SO old?


----------



## RueMonge

paula3boys said:


> Wow, Charlotte can't even say sorry to her husband after knocking him over.



I agree that was very strange. I’m hoping they resolve it in a way that makes Charlotte look like less of a turd. 
And I’m not happy about Miranda cheating on Steve, but I’m interested to see where it goes. Again I’m hoping for a reasonable resolution. I’d like to see the ladies have interesting adventures rather than just implode. 
I’m not ready for Carrie to date either.  But Jon Tenney…yes please. Although he’s practically unrecognizable with strange fluffy hair and whiskers.


----------



## paula3boys

RueMonge said:


> I agree that was very strange. I’m hoping they resolve it in a way that makes Charlotte look like less of a turd.
> And I’m not happy about Miranda cheating on Steve, but I’m interested to see where it goes. Again I’m hoping for a reasonable resolution. I’d like to see the ladies have interesting adventures rather than just implode.
> I’m not ready for Carrie to date either.  But Jon Tenney…yes please. Although he’s practically unrecognizable with strange fluffy hair and whiskers.


Miranda was so hard on Steve for cheating on her the one time but has no problem carrying on in an ongoing affair. Just seems like these women have gotten worse with age. If Carrie says that her husband died one more time...Yeah, we get it.


----------



## fendigal

Well, I am very disappointed.  I was never bored on SATC.  This last episode I felt bored.  That was all they could do with Carrie's first date?  
I am sorry, I do not like to see sex scenes between Miranda and Che, gag, I know it is not morally wrong, but not for me.  I guess I am just too old.


----------



## Jayne1

This has become a hate watch for me.


----------



## bisbee

paula3boys said:


> Miranda was so hard on Steve for cheating on her the one time but has no problem carrying on in an ongoing affair. Just seems like these women have gotten worse with age. If Carrie says that her husband died one more time...Yeah, we get it.



How many years went by since Steve had an affair?  Not to excuse Miranda now, but it doesn’t seem connected to me at all.  And…not to nit pick, but Miranda has been with Che twice…not an ongoing affair quite yet.



fendigal said:


> Well, I am very disappointed.  I was never bored on SATC.  This last episode I felt bored.  That was all they could do with Carrie's first date?
> I am sorry, I do not like to see sex scenes between Miranda and Che, gag, I know it is not morally wrong, but not for me.  I guess I am just too old.



Don’t think it has anything to do with your age…you are just not comfortable with it.  That is fine…it didn’t bother me and I’m 70.


----------



## paula3boys

bisbee said:


> How many years went by since Steve had an affair?  Not to excuse Miranda now, but it doesn’t seem connected to me at all.  And…not to nit pick, but Miranda has been with Che twice…not an ongoing affair quite yet.


It doesn't matter how many years it has been since his affair. The point is that she made a huge deal about his affair (sex one time) and didn't want to forgive him, etc but now is having one herself with Che. Yes, twice, but it will continue (see the teaser for next week's episode) and she has been obsessed with Che (why haven't they DM'd me back, oh I see them over there so better go get in their eyesight, etc). My point is end a relationship before beginning something with someone else unless there is an understanding that you and your spouse have an open relationship where it is ok to be seeing someone, having sex (regardless of how many times) and so forth.


----------



## bisbee

paula3boys said:


> It doesn't matter how many years it has been since his affair. The point is that she made a huge deal about his affair (sex one time) and didn't want to forgive him, etc but now is having one herself with Che. Yes, twice, but it will continue (see the teaser for next week's episode) and she has been obsessed with Che (why haven't they DM'd me back, oh I see them over there so better go get in their eyesight, etc). My point is end a relationship before beginning something with someone else unless there is an understanding that you and your spouse have an open relationship where it is ok to be seeing someone, having sex (regardless of how many times) and so forth.


Oh…don’t get me wrong, I agree with you!  I totally support the idea of leaving a relationship or marriage BEFORE beginning another.  I just don’t think Steve’s affair had anything to do with Miranda’s obsession with Che.


----------



## fendigal

Bisbee,
It's interesting, I am perfectly comfortable with gay men!  LOL!   I am fine with gay women, too.  I guess it is just hard for me to see it outside of kissing.  The original SATC didn't go into it that much, but that was many years, ago.  I am religious, but my religion is very comfortable with any sexual orientation.   (Reform Best Bubbie, LOL!)
I agree with the above, she should be honest with Steve. He was with her.
Also, I think they are making Steve look like a confused old man when he is only in his mid-fifties.
I don't think the new fashion is as good, not Pat Field, even though they worked with Pat Field.


----------



## Jayne1

fendigal said:


> I don't think the new fashion is as good, not Pat Field, even though they worked with Pat Field.


I never liked Pat Field.  I thought the fashions on the first season of SAtC were kinda hideous. 

It was in subsequent years that the fashion was over the top, but gorgeous and that was because Pat Fields’s real life partner (at the time) was costume designer Rebecca Weinberg and she was mostly responsible for the fashion.

Anyway, this year, I don’t know what’s going on, but it isn’t special anymore.


----------



## fendigal

Jayne1, I love the old SATC fashion, esp the purses, the shoes, the necklaces and the 1950's style dresses.  When Carrie wore her Chanel shirt backwards, that was a bit too much.  Even the Gucci + Balenciaga purse she carried in Central Park wasn't that pretty (in "And Just Like That").


----------



## fendigal

paula3boys said:


> Wow, Charlotte can't even say sorry to her husband after knocking him over. I dislike her more with each passing episode. I dislike the show more with each episode.
> 
> I saw this in my FB feed today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297157


It is amazing over 20 years, 50 something women don't have to wear their hair, in those bouffant hair styles, that made them look so old.  However, I think part of the GG was about being old.
I agree not saying your sorry after you knock someone down is ridiculous, especially with Harry being so sweet.  Tennis is not American Football.


----------



## paula3boys

I wasn't the only one to think it  "Miranda’s lack of concern over her own infidelity stands in stark contrast to the lawyer’s devastation in the first _Sex and the City _film, after she learned that Steve slept with someone else".


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Justice for Steve: ‘And Just Like That...’ Writers Explain His Bummer Story Line
					

“We love Steve.… The Steves out there are good guys,” say ‘Sex and the City’ writers Julie Rottenberg and Elisa Zuritsky. “But Miranda’s journey is representing another reality.”




					www.vanityfair.com
				




I didn’t know this…

_For starters, Steve is partially deaf because *David Eigenberg* is actually battling hearing loss in real life.

“When [showrunner] *Michael Patrick [King]* reconnected with David Eigenberg about the show, the very first thing that David said was, ‘I got hearing aids.’ It was literally what he led with,” said Zuritsky. “That actually wound up being Steve’s tone about his aging [in the show]._”


----------



## TC1

I saw an article and it started out with... "Is no one happy in the new SATC reboot??" and i thought....huh, I guess that's a no. Which makes it also hard to watch. You want to have someone to root for, be excited for.


----------



## 336

I cannot stand Che. Stop trying to make Che happen!


----------



## blkbarbie310

This is just a weird reboot. All of the ladies have a "BIPOC" friend and its like they want to check every other category out there too. I keep watching hoping for it to get better but it doesn't. It's just off.


----------



## chowlover2

'.With the exception of Che, I could watch a show about the other " BIPOC " ladies vs the real SATC girls.


----------



## kemilia

336 said:


> I cannot stand Che. Stop trying to make Che happen!


I'm glad to know that I am not the only one in the anti-Che camp. 

While they may be a great comedian and person, they do not work in this show. And the way Miranda acts like a love-sick eighth grader every time one of the others mentions Che or she sees Che across a crowded room is ridiculous. Why are they writing Miranda like this? 

And yes Charlotte should have apologized to Harry. He is a doll!


----------



## gelbergirl

I thought Che was terrific for showing at the funeral and quite funny when they revealed they used to be a bouncer and this might helpful.
However, showing up at your podcast co-hosts home after she had surgery with tequila and marijuana? NO!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Che started off strong but now she can go. The whole show is just meh! Is it bad that I don't miss Samantha?


----------



## melissatrv

TC1 said:


> I saw an article and it started out with... "Is no one happy in the new SATC reboot??" and i thought....huh, I guess that's a no. Which makes it also hard to watch. You want to have someone to root for, be excited for.



I read that HBO thinks it is a hit because their subscribers went way up.  Guess they are not reading what people are saying on social.  I have not heard one person say "I love this show! So glad they brought it back".  Even the fashions are just *yawn*.  I stopped watching.  I only want to remember them as far back as SATC Movie 1. Everything after that didn't happen.


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone know why Charlotte sounds like she is either slurring or has a mouthful of cotton?


----------



## SWlife

You know how you’re hopeful a show will be exciting and fun, you view the 1st episode and you think, “huh. Maybe it’s just slow out of the gate. Maybe next week’s epi will be better.”
And it’s not. 
But you watch epi 3 and you start to realize you don’t like the show or the characters. But you’ve watched 3 episodes and now you feel trapped, hoping the characters will get better or the story will improve. 
I just described “And Just Like That..” and “Call Me Kat”.
Save yourselves. It‘s too late for me.


----------



## poopsie

melissatrv said:


> I read that HBO thinks it is a hit because their subscribers went way up.  Guess they are not reading what people are saying on social.  I have not heard one person say "I love this show! So glad they brought it back".  Even the fashions are just *yawn*.  I stopped watching.  *I only want to remember them as far back as SATC Movie 1. Everything after that didn't happen.*



Exactly
I LOVED that first movie. Even more than the series perhaps.
The second movie? I only made it to where they got on the plane before I had to bail. Never even saw them land


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know why Charlotte sounds like she is either slurring or has a mouthful of cotton?


My guess is too much lip & cheek filler.


----------



## bagshopr

I am coming around on this series and I felt engaged in the storylines of the last two episodes. I'm actually looking forward to next week!


----------



## LavenderIce

Same.


----------



## Mimmy

bagshopr said:


> I am coming around on this series and I felt engaged in the storylines of the last two episodes. I'm actually looking forward to next week!


I agree. I found the first few episodes cringe worthy. I am now feeling more engaged with the new characters and storylines. I am glad I didn’t give up watching.


----------



## bisbee

I also am liking it more.  Are there parts that bothered me?  Yes…but I am still enjoying watching more and more.  

And speaking of Call Me Kat…the first few shows of the first season were not good, but I kept watching.  Now I think the show is sweet, I like the characters and I also like the end of each show where they break the fourth wall and wave at the viewers.  Are parts still silly?  Yes, but I will keep watching…I enjoy the show.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

bisbee said:


> I also am liking it more.  Are there parts that bothered me?  Yes…but I am still enjoying watching more and more.
> 
> And speaking of Call Me Kat…the first few shows of the first season were not good, but I kept watching.  Now I think the show is sweet, I like the characters and I also like the end of each show where they break the fourth wall and wave at the viewers.  Are parts still silly?  Yes, but I will keep watching…I enjoy the show.



Agree about Call Me Kat!! I love that show! It's not controversial, it's just happy. It always makes me smile. The Blossom reunion was really cute.


----------



## SWlife

So, what do we think will happen when Miranda lands? Will it go as she hopes? (I’m being vague in case some have not seen the latest episode)
My heart broke completely for Steve.


----------



## RueMonge

SWlife said:


> So, what do we think will happen when Miranda lands? Will it go as she hopes? (I’m being vague in case some have not seen the latest episode)
> My heart broke completely for Steve.



Yes, Steve is such a puppy dog. That was so sad.

I don’t think it will go well when Miranda gets there, which is fine. The story can go in a different direction. It’s not healthy to jump right into the first thing that comes your way after a long dry spell. (note to self!)

I wish Charlotte had the conversation with Lily that she wanted to about mom and dad‘s sexuality. Not specifically what was about to happen in the bathroom but more in general.


----------



## bisousx

Che can do much better than Miranda


----------



## TC1

Is Carrie going to befriend her downstairs neighbour and then we'll see her as her "younger self" in her? That's just the vibe I'm getting from that set-up


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am heartbroken for Steve.


----------



## Jayne1

SWlife said:


> So, what do we think will happen when Miranda lands? Will it go as she hopes?


Probably not.  Che warned her. 

I hope we see less of Che in future episodes -  Che's stand up (not funny) Che's preaching to a screaming crowd, Che bouncing on stage at a silent auction, Che being everywhere, including Carrie's apartment. Too much Che.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Is Carrie going to befriend her downstairs neighbour and then we'll see her as her "younger self" in her? That's just the vibe I'm getting from that set-up


It looks like it, doesn't it.

The downstairs girl has Carrie's old hair and wears Carrie's old clothes, but what I want to know is, why does Carrie stay in that apartment which doesn't look that great to me anymore. She can afford to go anywhere.


----------



## gelbergirl

Jayne1 said:


> It looks like it, doesn't it.
> 
> The downstairs girl has Carrie's old hair and wears Carrie's old clothes, but what I want to know is, why does Carrie stay in that apartment which doesn't look that great to me anymore. She can afford to go anywhere.



She could even spend time at the Hampton's house...that would be nice.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Miranda is so out of her mind with lust that she isn't thinking straight (no pun intended). Che already told her that they (is that correct?) do not live a traditional lifestyle. Miranda is going to be very disappointed, I'd bet $20 on it.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Jayne1 said:


> It looks like it, doesn't it.
> 
> The downstairs girl has Carrie's old hair and wears Carrie's old clothes, but what I want to know is, why does Carrie stay in that apartment which doesn't look that great to me anymore. She can afford to go anywhere.



I think Carrie's apartment is a source of comfort and familiarity for her. It allows her to be in a place that she considers safe. Maybe even less alone.


----------



## Mimmy

In Defense of Che Diaz
					

The nonbinary comedian of ‘And Just Like That…’ has been derided online as the worst character on TV — but the noisy backlash drowns out why they’re so important




					www.rollingstone.com
				



Watching the scene with Steve made me feel very badly for him. Real life isn’t comfortable, it’s messy and complicated at times. I don’t think Miranda is going to be able to run back to him or should try to and I hope he gets to move on with his life. 

It seems fairly predictable that Miranda is not going to get the kind of relationship she wants/expects/needs from Che but Che did tell her that they don’t “do traditional”. I am somewhat disappointed that the new Miranda is so naive. I came to know Miranda as level headed and sometimes cynical; she seems to have been transformed into an insecure woman with little confidence. 

I seem to be in the minority but I like the story line with Che. At least their character has been developed enough to even be disliked.

The other characters seem to have just been created almost solely to include more people of color. I would like to know more about Seema and based on the previews she will be in the next episode.

Lisa Todd Wexley, Chatlotte’s new friend is married and has a difficult MIL. That’s about all I know about her. 

I guess the world changed a lot in 20 years and the characters of SATC only started catching up when AJLT started.


----------



## millivanilli

please


lorihmatthews said:


> Miranda is so out of her mind with lust that she isn't thinking straight (no pun intended). Che already told her that they (is that correct?) do not live a traditional lifestyle. Miranda is going to be very disappointed, I'd bet $20 on it.


me, too. 30 bucks, though.


----------



## Jayne1

lorihmatthews said:


> I think Carrie's apartment is a source of comfort and familiarity for her. It allows her to be in a place that she considers safe. Maybe even less alone.


Yes comforting, but I can't see Carrie happily navigating the stairs with loads of grocery bags and laundry in those high heels she wears.  In real life, SJP stopped wearing those heels years ago, due to pain and Carrie should be similar.  lol

Also, after having lived in a quiet high rise for a decade, wouldn't it be hard to live with music and noises coming through the floors and windows?

I find it hard to believe Carrie's comfort overrules all the annoyances - at her age and wealth.


----------



## gelbergirl

Does anyone know why the character Carrie Bradshaw yanked all her clothing out of storage(?) and was having Lily catalog it all?
I know SJP does this but why would Carrie Bradshaw?


----------



## kemilia

Mimmy said:


> In Defense of Che Diaz
> 
> 
> The nonbinary comedian of ‘And Just Like That…’ has been derided online as the worst character on TV — but the noisy backlash drowns out why they’re so important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the scene with Steve made me feel very badly for him. Real life isn’t comfortable, it’s messy and complicated at times. I don’t think Miranda is going to be able to run back to him or should try to and I hope he gets to move on with his life.
> 
> It seems fairly predictable that Miranda is not going to get the kind of relationship she wants/expects/needs from Che but Che did tell her that they don’t “do traditional”. I am somewhat disappointed that the new Miranda is so naive. I came to know Miranda as level headed and sometimes cynical; she seems to have been transformed into an insecure woman with little confidence.
> 
> I seem to be in the minority but I like the story line with Che. At least their character has been developed enough to even be disliked.
> 
> The other characters seem to have just been created almost solely to include more people of color. I would like to know more about Seema and based on the previews she will be in the next episode.
> 
> Lisa Todd Wexley, Chatlotte’s new friend is married and has a difficult MIL. That’s about all I know about her.
> 
> I guess the world changed a lot in 20 years and the characters of SATC only started catching up when AJLT started.


I agree, I sat down to watch and just clutched my arms knowing that Steve was going to be blindsided by his wife, poor guy even digs out his missing hearing aid for her. 

What he said is true for so many people--that we finally get to a comfortable place with a routine. I so hope Che has another groupie waiting and irritating Miranda realizes she has to really figure out what to do with her life because Steve ain't taking her back (I hope).


----------



## meluvs2shop

I need to catch up! I missed 3 episodes, I think. The last one was so cringe worthy I needed a break. I know I am comparing the original show but there was substance there. Laughter, tears, drama AND fabulous clothes etc. This installment seems like a bunch of forced fluff and thrown all in the blender at once. Or maybe it’s me. I’ve changed.


----------



## starrynite_87

SWlife said:


> So, what do we think will happen when Miranda lands? Will it go as she hopes? (I’m being vague in case some have not seen the latest episode)
> My heart broke completely for Steve.


The earlier interaction with the women at the fundraiser and the fact she never responded to her DM, I wouldn’t be shocked if she finds her either making out or in bed with another woman.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Jayne1 said:


> Yes comforting, but I can't see Carrie happily navigating the stairs with loads of grocery bags and laundry in those high heels she wears.  In real life, SJP stopped wearing those heels years ago, due to pain and Carrie should be similar.  lol
> 
> Also, after having lived in a quiet high rise for a decade, wouldn't it be hard to live with music and noises coming through the floors and windows?
> 
> I find it hard to believe Carrie's comfort overrules all the annoyances - at her age and wealth.



I was figuring that the old apartment was just temporary until she bought a place that she liked. Just my own personal interpretation since she sold the first place that she bought. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## lorihmatthews

starrynite_87 said:


> The earlier interaction with the women at the fundraiser and the fact she never responded to her DM, I wouldn’t be shocked if she finds her either making out or in bed with another woman.



Exactly. Che never told Miranda that she would be the only one.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

kemilia said:


> I agree, I sat down to watch and just clutched my arms knowing that Steve was going to be blindsided by his wife, poor guy even digs out his missing hearing aid for her.
> 
> What he said is true for so many people--that we finally get to a comfortable place with a routine. I so hope Che has another groupie waiting and irritating Miranda realizes she has to really figure out what to do with her life because Steve ain't taking her back (I hope).



That scene killed me...especially since I was in Steve's position just a few months ago (minus the hearing aid but pretty much all the rest of it was the same). We both deserve better


----------



## kemilia

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> That scene killed me...especially since I was in Steve's position just a few months ago (minus the hearing aid but pretty much all the rest of it was the same). We both deserve better


I'm so sorry, I feel badly for you. You DO deserve better.


----------



## chowlover2

Steve needed hearing aids in real life, and told the show when they asked him to return. They told him they would write them into the script.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

It's silly they even needed to be "written into the script" - hearing aids are super common, and nowadays they are teeny tiny... even if they had never been mentioned, or if they had been visible from time to time, they are self-explanatory! I know LOADS of people that wear them (both young and old). Not one has ever had to EXPLAIN to me WHY they wear them...


----------



## gelbergirl

chowlover2 said:


> Steve needed hearing aids in real life, and told the show when they asked him to return. They told him they would write them into the script.



But do people who buy expensive hearing aids keep them in the couch?


----------



## gelbergirl

AJLT has me on HBOMax watching Season 1 SATC.
Being introduced to these characters (and the early versions of their men) has been refreshing.


----------



## fendigal

Well, I am going to watch tomorrow night.  I was such a SATC fanatic, it is like I have to watch.  At the same time it is like watching a train wreck.  I hope the HBO people are watching all the bad feedback.  It is all over YouTube!  Get a clue Michael Patrick King!


----------



## paula3boys

Seema is my favorite character. The original 3 are just too annoying (Carrie isn't as bad as the other 2)

Who the hell wears high heels to go paint? I thought Carrie was dressed appropriately (overalls) till I saw her shoes. Seema was way overdressed for painting, but maybe she knew ahead of time she was never going to pick up a brush. I feel bad for Steve. At least they let him actually hear being called from another room this week  The new guy, owner of the club, is from the show Emily in Paris. Looks like he will be Seema's love interest.

Next week is the last episode of Season 1. There is no official announcement if there will be a Season 2, but "sources close to the show feel good about a possible renewal".


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Loved this top from Carrie's non-date scene in this week's episode. Any idea who makes it?  WornOnTV only has the bra and accessories IDd.


 xposted to the wardrobe ID thread.


----------



## bagshopr

I was angry with Carrie throughout this episode. Angry that she canceled dinner with the nice guy. They weren't meeting at a hotel, it was a restaurant and she could have had a friendly dinner with him. Angry that she was stupid enough to wear silver platform heels to a painting project. Angry that she didn't talk to Steve about Miranda- he was so broken hearted and begging to talk about it. Carrie could have taken a few minutes to acknowledge his feelings and discuss what she knew. Angry that she wore her husband's wedding ring, many sizes too large, to a painting project. What an idiot. And then she had the gall to scream for Steve when the ring-predictably-slid off and went down the drain. Steve was so kind to help her.


----------



## paula3boys

bagshopr said:


> I was angry with Carrie throughout this episode. Angry that she canceled dinner with the nice guy. They weren't meeting at a hotel, it was a restaurant and she could have had a friendly dinner with him. Angry that she was stupid enough to wear silver platform heels to a painting project. Angry that she didn't talk to Steve about Miranda- he was so broken hearted and begging to talk about it. Carrie could have taken a few minutes to acknowledge his feelings and discuss what she knew. Angry that she wore her husband's wedding ring, many sizes too large, to a painting project. What an idiot. And then she had the gall to scream for Steve when the ring-predictably-slid off and went down the drain. Steve was so kind to help her.


She is always making bad choices. It would be an awkward position to be in as her best friend's soon-to-be ex asks her about those things, but she could have at least acknowledged his feelings and shown a little sympathy. I don't get why she couldn't have had dinner with the nice guy and just chatted. She could have said that she was doing it as friends or something along those lines so that there was no expectation. It is just lack of commonsense to wear her husband's ring to paint, knowing that it is too big and knowing that a simple bandaid is not a way to get it to stay on during all the hand movements of painting and washing her hands. Steve and Harry are too nice of guys for their respective wives to treat them the way that they do


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

bagshopr said:


> I was angry with Carrie throughout this episode. Angry that she canceled dinner with the nice guy. They weren't meeting at a hotel, it was a restaurant and she could have had a friendly dinner with him.



and to make him take a taxi to the date and then tell him…as if she was doing him a favor by not texting…how about letting him know before he went through the trouble and expense and his own emotions as soon as she realized she was going to cancel?!?


----------



## bagshopr

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> and to make him take a taxi to the date and then tell him…as if she was doing him a favor by not texting…how about letting him know before he went through the trouble and expense and his own emotions as soon as she realized she was going to cancel?!?


Exactly


----------



## Bridget928

It almost feels like Seema will be the new Samantha. Not several years older than the others, but still the 4th. Anyone else get that vibe? Apologies if it was mentioned and I missed it.


----------



## TC1

Anyone else cringe when Seema said "tough to be white these days" after Carrie said Miranda told her she wasn't allowed to just be the "white lady that writes a check"   
Ooof the writing on this show sometimes....


----------



## LavenderIce

Come on. Nine episodes in. Nothing new here. Carrie gonna Carrie! Of course she wouldn't hear Steve out. Her loyalty is to Miranda. And, she's too wrapped up in her grief to GAF about Steve or the teacher. TBH, I give her a pass in her with the ring going down the drain. Idiot move to wear a band aid and expect it to stay on your finger through painting and handwashing. But, I get her wanting to wear it. Just like the teacher who has kept a voicemail from his late wife. Grief isn't a linear process. 

End of the day, both Steve and the teacher deserve better. 

Miranda and Che are annoying as a couple or whatever it is they are. We know that Steve is struggling with them, but what about Brady? 

Nya and her husband are gonna have to split up. The baby fever is intensifying for him and she wants no part in raising children.

Charlotte and her kids gave me comic relief in this episode, though I do think Lily was OTT with the way she dealt with the tampon.

I hope Seema gets her guy!


----------



## bagshopr

Bridget928 said:


> It almost feels like Seema will be the new Samantha. Not several years older than the others, but still the 4th. Anyone else get that vibe? Apologies if it was mentioned and I missed it.


Yes, I was thinking the same thing today. When she was sitting outside the club and the handsome man in the sports car drove up and she started flirting with him, it was a classic Samantha moment.


----------



## bisbee

I am not angry with Carrie…she isn’t ready.  But I wouldn’t be surprised if she and the teacher try again.  I didn’t even think of dating for a year after my ex and .I split up…I can see it being much harder when a spouse dies.

I’m not thrilled with Miranda and Che…Miranda’s behavior is so juvenile, she is quite unlikable.

I don’t agree that Nya and her husband have to split.  She seems reluctant to try again with IVF after several failures, which seems reasonable to me.  Doesn’t mean she won’t change her mind, or they could take a different path to become parents.

This is only a show, written by writers who don’t always get it right.  I am still enjoying it, and hope there will be a second season.


----------



## kemilia

I loved Charlotte's white & black dress. 

And for anyone that thinks the Lily/tampon/Charlotte was over the top--nope, I know moms like this. They are so into their child's life and comfortable with intimate details, it's bizarre, but the mom & kid love each other so it made me feel like I'm the weirdo. Note--they didn't "do" tampons but they went above and beyond what my take was on the mother & child relationship. And wow, this episode brought back ancient tampon first-time memories.

I thought Carrie did what she reasonably could with Steve--she is team Miranda, that and she really doesn't know what the heck is going on in Miranda's head. It's a shock to all of them. 

Nya and her hubbie aren't gonna make it, he has baby fever bad and she so does not want a child. I am her in this scenario but I was never with a guy like that but I KNEW children would never be for me, and nothing could change that.

I thought for sure Che was going to have another person in her apartment and Miranda would finally have a reality check as to what the relationship is at this point. She is just goo-goo in lust.

The Lisette ring thing went nowhere--who gives an expensive gold ring to a stranger just so it appears on insta? Carrie seems to be so yesterday in the social media world.

And I can definitely see her wearing Big's too big ring and losing it, she is still grieving even though it's been a year or so. 

And Carrie always wears heels and that's that.


----------



## lorihmatthews

OK, I was wrong about the Che/Miranda thing, I guess I'm hypothetically $20 poorer. Lost that bet.

I think Carrie "got it" after she asked Steve if he would like to someday find someone else and said he's never taking off his wedding ring. It was then that she went home, removed her ring and Big's ring, and then texted the teacher. It seemed like a little bit of an aha moment for her and maybe a little realization that she needs to move forward as well. 

Miranda is just weird now. I want to bag slap her.


----------



## Jayne1

I wish they would stop making Che such a big deal, unless we're supposed to think she/they have reached the heights of a Bill Burr or Jon Stewart.  

Why are they jumping on stage every episode and having fans swoon and cheer. Why does saying they make it sound like it's multiple, instead of one person, which in this case it is.

I hope Miranda goes back to Steve if only so I don't have to see they anymore.


----------



## melissatrv

OMG, I just spit my drink out!


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> OMG, I just spit my drink out!
> 
> View attachment 5314202


I can't recall Cynthia's character's name in Gilded Age, but she is a lot more tolerable than her Miranda character on AJLT!


----------



## kemilia

paula3boys said:


> I can't recall Cynthia's character's name in Gilded Age, but she is a lot more tolerable than her Miranda character on AJLT!


Ada. Yes I like Ada way more than Miranda.


----------



## 336

Why don’t they just call it “And Just Like Che”


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I just finished watching the finale...this is the first episode that I really liked...and now it's over! 

I have such a love/hate relationship with AJLT...I don't know if I want to see a 2nd season or not.


----------



## bagshopr

I loved this episode and I officially love the show now. I really hope there is a second season.
Did anyone else think back to the SATC episode "Splat!" when Carrie and Miranda were talking about Miranda going to LA?


----------



## meazar

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I just finished watching the finale...this is the first episode that I really liked...and now it's over!
> 
> I have such a love/hate relationship with AJLT...I don't know if I want to see a 2nd season or not.


I totally agree- and they set it up well for a second season!


----------



## RueMonge

I loved the last episode also. So much happened and it wasn’t fluff.
The meal together where they talked about the lamp and heaven, that was the kind of talk I have expected from them all along. Things that matter. I think they all three hit their stride and so did the show. 
Anthony was fantastic as always.


----------



## LavenderIce

RueMonge said:


> I loved the last episode also. So much happened and it wasn’t fluff.
> *The meal together where they talked about the lamp and heaven, that was the kind of talk I have expected from them all along.* Things that matter. I think they all three hit their stride and so did the show.
> Anthony was fantastic as always.



I agree. That was vintage SATC. 

My only complaint is they opened with stories of the worst breakups and Carrie did not mention the Post It note from Berger? I don't think that will ever be topped.

Miranda is really a lovesick fool. She gave up a prestigious internship to follow Che?

I knew Nya and her DH would separate. If not permanently, just to take the time to examine what they really want.

Seema was the breakout of the series for me.

Oh, and thank goodness producer guy was given more to do in this episode. He was too good to just look at the podcasters through the glass.


----------



## gelbergirl

I really like that Charlotte got Bat Mitzvah. 
She studied hard!


----------



## RueMonge

gelbergirl said:


> I really like that Charlotte got Bat Mitzvah.
> She studied hard!


Me too, that was adorable !


----------



## bagshopr

I would be SO angry if my child acted like Rose/I forget the new name.


----------



## bisbee

bagshopr said:


> I would be SO angry if my child acted like Rose/I forget the new name.


Rock.  Being angry wouldn’t accomplish anything, except further alienate parents and child.  I thought the solution was brilliant.


----------



## TC1

I thought it was okay. I watched the Documentary that HBO has on demand, it was almost better than the series. Behind the scenes, etc.


----------



## kemilia

RueMonge said:


> I loved the last episode also. So much happened and it wasn’t fluff.
> The meal together where they talked about the lamp and heaven, that was the kind of talk I have expected from them all along. Things that matter. I think they all three hit their stride and so did the show.
> Anthony was fantastic as always.


Totally agree! THIS was the show I was hoping for. 

That Valentino gown with the gloves and handbag from many years ago, and the big, gigantic, braided bun of hair--wonderful! I so hope it returns, many story threads left hanging.


----------



## poopsie

TC1 said:


> I thought it was okay. I watched the Documentary that HBO has on demand, it was almost better than the series. Behind the scenes, etc.



I frequently enjoy "the making of" and "behind the scenes" docus more entertaining than the finished product


----------



## Jayne1

I agree, this episode was much better, but why are they making Che this huge star who everyone gets excited about just by walking into the room.  It seems like every episode they are jumping on stage while the audience screams and applauds.

Someone in production has a huge crush on they. Or them.

Also, Charlotte's Rock is also a they. That's a lot for one show. Miranda could just fall in love with a woman, why the overkill.

I do think Charlotte is a great mom though and Rock is adorable, a very natural actress.


----------



## kemilia

poopsie said:


> I frequently enjoy "the making of" and "behind the scenes" docus more entertaining than the finished product


 I agree, I've always like seeing what goes on behind the scenes or how something is made, be it a TV show or a car.

This one showed an incredible storage place/warehouse with, it seemed, all the clothing from the past seasons that SJP owns or seems to own? I remembered some of them and wardrobe people took a lot of the clothing to be in the AJLT set's Carrie-closets. 

So did SJP get to purchase all the clothing or was it given to her, I dunno. While it is obviously vintage now, it is worth a bundle. SJP knows fashion.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I kept on waiting for Che to ghost or screw over Miranda because they specifically said they didn't live a "traditional lifestyle." So for that, I'm eating my words. Any thoughts on Miranda going back to her red hair?

I felt bad that Carrie and the teacher didn't hit it off after multiple tries, but happy that she went for it in the elevator with the producer. 

I wonder if we'll see Samantha again ... after all, she agreed with have a drink with Carrie in Paris.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

It doesn't sound like Samantha will return...



> In speaking with Variety, King made a few things clear: He adores Samantha, but Cattrall will likely never appear on “And Just Like That” — nor did they even ask her back, “because she’s said what she had said.”
> 
> “Magically thinking, it’s great to have Samantha,” King said. “I have no realistic expectation of Kim Cattrall ever appearing again.”
> 
> If some miracle were to happen, and Cattrall wanted to play Samantha again, would Parker be OK with that? “I don’t think I would, because I think there’s just too much public history of feelings on her part that she’s shared,” Parker said. “I haven’t participated in or read articles, although people are inclined to let me know.”












						‘And Just Like That’ Finale: Michael Patrick King, Sarah Jessica Parker Break Down Carrie’s Return to a Familiar Place
					

SPOILER ALERT: This piece contains spoilers for the Season 1 finale of “And Just Like That,” which premiered Feb. 3 on HBO Max. Reader, if you’re seeing these words, we must congratulat…




					variety.com


----------



## rutabaga

lorihmatthews said:


> I felt bad that Carrie and the teacher didn't hit it off after multiple tries, but happy that she went for it in the elevator with the producer.



Did the teacher remind anyone else of an older Berger (post-it breakup guy)?


----------



## winks

rutabaga said:


> Did the teacher remind anyone else of an older Berger (post-it breakup guy)?



Me!


----------



## melissatrv

Jayne1 said:


> I agree, this episode was much better, but why are they making Che this huge star who everyone gets excited about just by walking into the room.  It seems like every episode they are jumping on stage while the audience screams and applauds.
> 
> Someone in production has a huge crush on they. Or them.
> 
> Also, Charlotte's Rock is also a they. That's a lot for one show. Miranda could just fall in love with a woman, why the overkill.
> 
> I do think Charlotte is a great mom though and Rock is adorable, a very natural actress.



I agree, just overkill.

They could have made Rose want to get into modeling.  That is more along the lines of what I would expect from Charlotte's daughter...it is New York after all and Carrie has those Vogue connections. Plus what a great way to bring more fashion into it.  Could have been a very interesting storyline.


----------



## melissatrv

rutabaga said:


> Did the teacher remind anyone else of an older Berger (post-it breakup guy)?


Yes a predecessor to what we now refer to as ghosting


----------



## lorihmatthews

melissatrv said:


> They could have made Rose want to get into modeling.  That is more along the lines of what I would expect from Charlotte's daughter...it is New York after all and Carrie has those Vogue connections. Plus what a great way to bring more fashion into it.  Could have been a very interesting storyline.



I would have liked a more fashion oriented series as well. I've aged quite a bit since the show started but I'm still into clothes, bags, shoes, etc.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lorihmatthews said:


> I kept on waiting for Che to ghost or screw over Miranda because they specifically said they didn't live a "traditional lifestyle." So for that, I'm eating my words. Any thoughts on Miranda going back to her red hair?
> 
> I felt bad that Carrie and the teacher didn't hit it off after multiple tries, but happy that she went for it in the elevator with the producer.
> 
> I wonder if we'll see Samantha again ... after all, she agreed with have a drink with Carrie in Paris.


No thoughts on the red hair but I found her to be the most annoying character ever


----------



## bisbee

Random thoughts…

Rose into modeling?  Talk about doing a complete shift from them deciding that “she” is actually a “they”!  That storyline would be kind of a non-starter, in my opinion.  Besides…Rock is 13 years old!

Bringing back Samantha (if she would come back…which she won’t.). I totally agree with SJP…why on earth would they be open to that after the public, ugly statements she made?  Kim obviously was out to burn bridges with her personal attacks…she did a good job of it.


----------



## melissatrv

bisbee said:


> Random thoughts…
> 
> Rose into modeling?  Talk about doing a complete shift from them deciding that “she” is actually a “they”!  That storyline would be kind of a non-starter, in my opinion.  Besides…Rock is 13 years old!
> 
> Bringing back Samantha (if she would come back…which she won’t.). I totally agree with SJP…why on earth would they be open to that after the public, ugly statements she made?  Kim obviously was out to burn bridges with her personal attacks…she did a good job of it.



No I mean instead of the storyline they gave her/them.  So instead of the non-binary story, they could have done a story with her pursuing a career in modeling.  They do start very young in the industry so not totally out of possibility for her age.  Having her in the fashion industry or even as a want to be designer or influencer would bring back a lot of the original SATC feel in terms of fashion and could create trends as they once did


----------



## melissatrv

lorihmatthews said:


> I kept on waiting for Che to ghost or screw over Miranda because they specifically said they didn't live a "traditional lifestyle." So for that, I'm eating my words. Any thoughts on Miranda going back to her red hair?
> 
> I felt bad that Carrie and the teacher didn't hit it off after multiple tries, but happy that she went for it in the elevator with the producer.
> 
> I wonder if we'll see Samantha again ... after all, she agreed with have a drink with Carrie in Paris.



I think Miranda's red hair was supposed to be symbolic of her journey in AJLT.  Now she feels awakened, alive, vibrant?  Even if Che was a straight man that Miranda had an affair with, who said they did not like traditional relationships, would a married woman really leave her husband for a someone like that?  She is taking an incredible risk and one that goes against her character who was rather risk averse and looked at things logically.

Though I love Steve, I always thought him and Miranda were mismatched in ways that were too great to sustain a marriage long-term.  But to leave Steve for someone else who does not do traditional is just odd


----------



## TC1

They showed Carrie return to NY and do her own podcast after Paris. So we are to assume she HAD the drink with Samantha and just never spoke of it.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> They showed Carrie return to NY and do her own podcast after Paris. So we are to assume she HAD the drink with Samantha and just never spoke of it.


Yes. They don’t want the actress back, but they’ll show that Carrie still has contact with her - the character that is.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

lorihmatthews said:


> I would have liked a more fashion oriented series as well. I've aged quite a bit since the show started but I'm still into clothes, bags, shoes, etc.



The documentary focused a lot on the fashion.

Thank you @TC1 and @kemilia for recommending it, I watched last night and thought it was great!


----------



## lorihmatthews

TC1 said:


> They showed Carrie return to NY and do her own podcast after Paris. So we are to assume she HAD the drink with Samantha and just never spoke of it.



Oh, that makes sense. I didn't connect the dots on that one.


----------



## bisbee

melissatrv said:


> I think Miranda's red hair was supposed to be symbolic of her journey in AJLT.  Now she feels awakened, alive, vibrant?  Even if Che was a straight man that Miranda had an affair with, who said they did not like traditional relationships, would a married woman really leave her husband for a someone like that?  She is taking an incredible risk and one that goes against her character who was rather risk averse and looked at things logically.
> 
> Though I love Steve, I always thought him and Miranda were mismatched in ways that were too great to sustain a marriage long-term.  But to leave Steve for someone else who does not do traditional is just odd


I got the feeling that Miranda was ready to end her marriage anyway…even with no one else in the picture.


----------



## BowieFan1971

bisbee said:


> I got the feeling that Miranda was ready to end her marriage anyway…even with no one else in the picture.


Me too. Che and all the excitement of it was just a catalyst. Miranda and Che won’t last, not because of the “not into traditional,” but because I don’t think Miranda loves them as much as she loves being someone new. She will get tired of beibg someone she’s not in order to stay with them. As Samantha discovered in LA, she too “loves them but she loves herself more.”


----------



## Coach Superfan

Jayne1 said:


> Yes. They don’t want the actress back, but they’ll show that Carrie still has contact with her - the character that is.



I do like that they kept Samantha in the series despite we all know the character won't make it on screen. All the current / new "issues" the show has embraced would be too much for me if they whacked Samantha altogether.


----------



## Rouge H

It was easy for me….”And just like that” I stopped watching after the first episode. I’d rather remember these fine ladies at the top in the original series.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rouge H said:


> It was easy for me….”And just like that” I stopped watching after the first episode. I’d rather remember these fine ladies at the top in the original series.


Agree. I couldn’t stomach it after episode 3 or 4 and bailed. They just wrecked the poor show.  

I still don’t know what happened after the original TV run because even the movies were awful. Did the writing / show running team from the original TV show bail after the series finale? Anyone have insight?


----------



## Coach Superfan

Sparkletastic said:


> Agree. I couldn’t stomach it after episode 3 or 4 and bailed. They just wrecked the poor show.
> 
> I still don’t know what happened after the original TV run because even the movies were awful. Did the writing / show running team from the original TV show bail after the series finale? Anyone have insight?


Per Wikipedia, the producers are mostly the same between the original and the new series. Wikipedia lists who wrote which episodes of "And Just Like That" but there are no credits for the original.


----------



## Coach Superfan

So, I think that many of us are not content with how this show was written because we're literally from an older "era." I wonder if the writers incorporated current social situations to gain new viewers. I am willing to bet a lot of us old fogies don't feel the same about this show because it doesn't hold true to the theme and style of the original. That being said, I haven't rewatched the original series, but if I were to, I bet I would also cringe at all the non-PC aspects of the dialogue etc. However, overall, they did a decent job of bringing this show current while maintaining the personalities of each of the characters and how they are navigating through today's times. It would be too dated if they picked up where they left off.


----------



## bisbee

I’m one of those old fogies, and I loved the show.  Not 100%…I think the writers made some very poor decisions regarding some of the storylines.  But…I didn’t expect it to be a continuation of the original, and by the last couple of episodes they seemed to get their sh*t together…


----------



## limom

The characters evolved in a logical way, imho.
Sure, I miss Samantha, but the way it was handled is good, imho.
The scene in Paris on the bridge perfection.
Do not get any ideas though, it is illegal.


----------



## LavenderIce

Like it or not, there will be a second season.









						And Just Like That… Renewed for Season 2 at HBO Max
					

And just like that… HBO Max is bringing back its Sex and the City revival for another go. The streamer has renewed And Just Like That… for Season 2, TVLine has learned.




					tvline.com
				




And just like that… HBO Max is bringing back its Sex and the City revival for another go.

The streamer has renewed And Just Like That… for Season 2, TVLine has learned.

“I am delighted and excited to tell more stories about these vibrant, bold characters – played by these powerful, amazing actors,” executive producer Michael Patrick King said in a statement. “The fact is, we’re all thrilled. And just like that… our Sex life is back.”

Added Sarah Aubrey, HBO Max’s head of original content, “We have been delighted by the cultural conversation generated by these characters and their stories, set in a world we already know and love so much. We are proud of the work Michael Patrick King and our wonderful writers, producers, cast and crew have done to bring these stories to the screen. We can’t wait for fans to see what’s in store for Season 2!”

The renewal doesn’t come as a huge surprise: Sarah Jessica Parker, who reprised her role as Carrie Bradshaw in the revival and also serves as an executive producer, told our sister site Variety that she’d “definitely” return for a Season 2. Plus, And Just Like That… has been HBO Max’s most successful original series to date, according to the streamer’s boss Casey Bloys: “In terms of viewership, it’s been phenomenal. I couldn’t be happier with how it’s doing in terms of reception.”

And Just Like That… debuted in December, with its 10-episode freshman season wrapping up in February. Along with Parker, Cynthia Nixon and Kristin Davis returned to once again play Sex and the City‘s Miranda and Charlotte, respectively. (Original star Kim Cattrall, who played pal Samantha Jones, was conspicuously absent, however.) More Sex and the City alums like Mario Cantone (Anthony), David Eigenberg (Steve) and Evan Handler (Harry) returned as well, along with a host of (polarizing) new characters played by Sara Ramirez, Nicole Ari Parker, Karen Pittman and Sarita Choudhury.


----------



## hermes_lemming

How on earth did this get renewed?


----------



## chowlover2

They must be hard up for new shows...


----------



## melissatrv

hermes_lemming said:


> How on earth did this get renewed?



Agree, worst reboot ever.  I read that the show runners wrote a couple of episodes of the original SATC.  The one where Carrie had to take her Mac to be fixed and Miranda's mother died.  Such a bad episode....now it makes sense why AJLT is so terrible.


----------



## bagshopr

I enjoyed And Just Like That and I'm glad it's coming back.  I also loved the original show.


----------



## scarlet555

I was hoping to really like this show, as I loved the original.  
I wished for Aiden to return, lame I know lol, he has kids and all, but I never thought Big was good for Carrie, being he married someone else.  Never rooted for him.
I wanted to like the show even without Samantha, but it was hard.  I felt they tried too hard to incorporate new ’friends’ into the show, it didn’t seem natural.  
After everything, everything, Steve and Miranda went through… I didn’t care for how they just broke it off… I felt Steve and Miranda went through more than Carrie and Big and Charlotte and Harry In the end.
Samantha really added a reality in these women’s character that the new people didn’t.  
I was disappointed… it seemed they are trying to make Carrie into this ‘funny’ character… I don’t know if it needs to be.


----------



## andral5

Just started watching it. Already watched first 2 episodes. What a shocker! Don’t know if I love it or not.


----------



## millivanilli

andral5 said:


> Just started watching it. Already watched first 2 episodes. What a shocker! Don’t know if I love it or not.


give it a few episodes. It gets better.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I also was surprised it was renewed for a second season. But I'm curious enough to see what happens with Miranda and Che. And Charlotte's girls.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I really enjoyed this show, except for Big's death. That was a heartbreaker for me. I always rooted for them to get together throughout the series. Coming from someone whose husband passed away a year ago this June, it was definitely tough to watch.

I have to admit, I really did miss Samantha. She was always my all time favorite character on the show and the way they incorporated her departure from the girls was out of character for Samantha. She was always Carrie's closest friend and biggest admirer, so it didn't seem genuine to me. Samantha would never walk away from Carrie just because she was "fired" from doing her PR.

I am not a fan of Che's character at all. In fact, I find her annoying when she's on. Obviously, they're going to incorporate her more in the second season since she and Miranda are getting together. Not happy about that outcome at all.

Otherwise, I think everything else flows (aside from the fact that I find Charlotte's plastic surgery on her face completely distracting). What was she thinking???


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

@Mid Century Gal I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> @Mid Century Gal I am so sorry for your loss


Aww thank you so much. I appreciate that.


----------



## paula3boys

Season 2 details - Michael Patrick King interview with Variety
*Not sure if I will watch as I didn't love season 1


----------



## Addicted to bags

paula3boys said:


> Season 2 details - Michael Patrick King interview with Variety
> *Not sure if I will watch as I didn't love season 1


I didn’t hate it, it just felt incomplete (partially because of the Chris Noth scandal and him being cut from a scene or two). I’ll give it a shot because I really enjoyed the original show. And Samantha was my favorite character too but after hearing that Kim Cattrall did not want to go back I understand.


----------



## Jeneen

I enjoyed the first season, but it was quite heavy, especially watching it through around the holidays. I listened to the aftershow podcast.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Overall, I didn't like it. I feel like the last couple of episodes had promise though. Hopefully they've gotten all the age related jokes out of their system...these ladies are only in there mid-50s!


----------



## jelliedfeels

I never liked Steve and Miranda personally so I’m not sad they split but I would be amazed if this storyline with Che ends up with them together happily ever after.

Mind you they tried that with Carrie and Big after all the obnoxious things they did to each other 

add on that’s no hate to Sarah Ramirez- I think she brings a lot of charisma and sex appeal to kind of a shallow ‘tempting rebel’ character


----------



## Jayne1

I read John Corbett is coming back... they can't seem to come up with new storylines. Or they want to go back to what sorta worked.

Anyway, I thought he was looking darn good and his hair is gorgeous which meant I was immediately suspicious so did a quick google search.

He's ready for his new gig.  lol


----------



## millivanilli

paaaa-leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasssse NOT him again! I suffered 2 seasons watching that plot.


----------



## Grande Latte

What? I have always kind of liked Aidan on the show. I never liked Berger, the guy who broke up with Carrie over a Post-it. Hahaha.


----------



## kemilia

millivanilli said:


> paaaa-leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasssse NOT him again! I suffered 2 seasons watching that plot.


I totally agree! I liked him in Northern Exposure but not this show, totally wrong vibe for Carrie's character.


----------



## winks

does anybody know when season 2 is coming?


----------



## paula3boys

Jayne1 said:


> I read John Corbett is coming back... they can't seem to come up with new storylines. Or they want to go back to what sorta worked.
> 
> Anyway, I thought he was looking darn good and his hair is gorgeous which meant I was immediately suspicious so did a quick google search.
> 
> He's ready for his new gig.  lol
> 
> View attachment 5594111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594112


I didn't like how she treated Aidan on SITC.
I like the actor on other shows/movies. He was a cute dad on the "To All the Boys" trilogy not long ago.


----------

